# Customer spit on me at drop off



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.

I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.

Anyway, this customer ordered from IHOP and it was a late morning delivery. I got to the door with my typical smile and shpeal. Told them I have some delicious food for them. My typical show production at the door. The app had instructions that said, "cash tip!!!" so after handing them the food they seemed like they wanted to go in and end the interaction. I stopped them for a minute and showed them my phone and said, "Hey I wanted to ask you. I noticed on the app you had instructions that you may be providing a cash tip. Are you doing that in cash today or are you opting out?". Mind you, I have done this countless times for years with no problems so don't comment about how I do things regarding asking for tips (thanks). She replied, "Oh yea. Sorry, we don't tip white people". As shocked as I was she said that, I still have the mentality of how other customers tip more and it all works out in the end. So with that I smiled and said, "Ok thats fine, I respect that. Enjoy your food and have a great day".

I turn around and I am walking away and I hear her clear her throat like she is trying to bring up some phlegm then I heard her spit and I felt a little flick on my back and I felt a went spot. I immediately turned around, grabbed my shirt, and tried to spin it around to check. I then confirmed that there was spit on the back of my shirt. Not wanting to create a confrontation, I simply said, "Ok, I am leaving but why did you do that?" and she laughed and said, "Leave now or I am going to tell my brothers in the house you are still here." and she said it in a very disrespectful and entitled tone.

I remained silent and walked back my car, removed my shirt and threw it in on the floor in the back then left. Once I got out of the city, I pulled into a parking lot, popped my trunk, and put on one of my backup shirts. However, I was and still am very upset and angry this whole thing happened.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Did you call Uber eat? Wow . I am so sorry . Disinfect yourself right away .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


If the story is true, then you need to assume the worst in every transaction.
If you are a minority be extra careful and if you are not a minority be extra careful. People are hooked on the Social Media and the news&#128077;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


I would have drove 1/2 block down reported racism to uber then
called the cops..
Sorry but i dont report 
or prosecute white people.


----------



## THE BOY! (May 31, 2020)

I would have called 911 and swatted them.

Doors kicked down and knees on their necks in 10 minutes.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

She would be 6 feet under if she tried to spit on my neck.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ahh... I was waiting for you to say I went to my trunk and grabbed a flame thrower or equivalent. Kinda like that scene from War Dogs:





I would walk away too, odds were against you, would totally stalk them and do something in the future....revenge is dish best best served cold lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Report them ro Racist.
They will probably LIE.

And HAVE YOU TERMINATED.

OR

BEAT THEM WITH A BASEBALL BAT.



CJfrom619 said:


> She would be 6 feet under if she tried to spit on my neck.


.ESPECIALLY IN THE COVID -19 ERA.

ATTEMPTED MURDER.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Did you call Uber eat? Wow . I am so sorry . Disinfect yourself right away .


This was a DoorDash order actually.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Gonna have to start wearing body cams. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nightrider82 said:


> Gonna have to start wearing body cams. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂


Or a straight razor up our sleeves. . .

Give her a " Columbian Neck tie" within 3 seconds of her spitting.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

RIP OP it was nice knowing you


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Unfortunately a lot of people are feeling emboldened by the riots as of late and it's spilling over into overt racism in everyday situations. My gf got called "white b" at the store the other day (again). These people that are dishing this shit out need to reassess their lives immediately and realize they are not acting right. They are disgusting, quite frankly.

One thing I'd never do is pester a customer about a tip, but I'm still sorry this happened to you. Really saddens me to see all this going on. We need to be better than this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Be SURE to decline deliveries to her building.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Never ask for a tip even if it says it in the app. If you didn't confront her it probably would have escalated.Next when delivering food leave at door ring bell and leave.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

This is why it's best not to do deliveries and also to be a bear.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You didn't approach the delivery the correct way. Whites are now required to bow and kneel when addressing a person of color. We MUST atone for our white privilege that we have been blessed with since birth.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Never ask for a tip even if it says it in the app. If you didn't confront her it probably would have escalated.Next when delivering food leave at door ring bell and leave.


Bad advice. We aren't out here deliverimg to do customers and the apps a favor by delivering their food for $2 and $3 minus expenses and income tax. Again, I have been delivering over 20 years and develop delivery systems for restaurants large and small. A delivery driver should always inquire on a no tip delivery if the customer is intending to tip at the door or not.

With that said, I believe in my original post, I requested we don't bring this tipping thing up. I am not in the mood to go off topic and get in a pissing match about it being my experience and education on the matter trumps most other OPs. My thesis for my grad degree was on gratituity and the psychology behind it. So, lets stay on topic and if you want to discuss it, make another thread somewhere about it and let me know and I will be happy to engage. Thanks.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Bad advice. We aren't out here deliverimg to do customers and the apps a favor by delivering their food for $2 and $3 minus expenses and income tax. Again, I have been delivering over 20 years and develop delivery systems for restaurants large and small. A delivery driver should always inquire on a no tip delivery if the customer is intending to tip at the door or not.
> 
> With that said, I believe in my original post, I requested we don't bring this tipping thing up. I am not in the mood to go off topic and get in a pissing match about it being my experience and education on the matter trumps most other OPs. My thesis for my grad degree was on gratituity and the psychology behind it. So, lets stay on topic and if you want to discuss it, make another thread somewhere about it and let me know and I will be happy to engage. Thanks.


Wrong first rule is never ask a customer for a tip. a tip is a gratuity ( thank you). if you don't want to deliver food for $2 - $3 . then you should look for a new gig. So you did a thesis its based on your it's based on your opinion of the research you did, I'm sure there are hundreds out there that don't believe the same as you do. based on their research .


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Wrong first rule is never ask a customer for a tip. a tip is a gratuity ( thank you). if you don't want to deliver food for $2 - $3 . then you should look for a new gig. So you did a thesis its based on your it's based on your opinion of the research you did, I'm sure there are hundreds out there that don't believe the same as you do. based on their research .


Great. What is your experience and level of education? Seems you already have a problem with following directions and reading.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Just because you don’t do it doesn’t mean it’s wrong. If it works for him let him do it his way, that’s the problem today you can’t have an opinion everyone has the answer and if you don’t agree with it you are wrong. I do deliveries and I never ask for tips but who am I to tell someone else how to do THEIR JOB. No one should be assaulted while making a delivery, especially during a pandemic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Jax said:


> My thesis for my grad degree was on gratituity and the psychology behind it.


Did your thesis come to a conclusion that hood-dwellers are shitty tippers? I didn't have to rely on my college degree to discover early on that offering rideshare in the hoods came with a risk; no tips, false ratings, endangerment to life & property.
There's a reason why businesses board up windows and vacate shitty neighborhoods: the returns on investment are shitty! In 20 years, the next generation of college brats will be writing their thesis on the effects & outcomes of the knee-kneeling money-pandering wasted efforts that took place in this generation to change a hood-dwelling gangsta culture that doesn't want to change. 
The song remains the same.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Just completely repugnant. A sad reason for an existence of this person. You should have called the police and had them charge her with assault.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nightrider82 said:


> Gonna have to start wearing body cams. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂


That will happen ...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The problem with trying to live without prejudice is that almost no one else can be held to that same standard. Do the right thing because you believe in it, knowing that other people will not always respond in kind.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

why not call the cops ?
You could of showed them the spit on your shirt.
Odds are somebody in that house has warrants . 
Me personally i have a 20 ounce can of bear spray that is close to being expired . 
I would of tested it out on her and in her house . Then entire can .


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> The problem with trying to live without prejudice is that almost no one else can be held to that same standard. Do the right thing because you believe in it, knowing that other people will not always respond in kind.


You are obviously correct on an individual level.

But on a broader level, it is hurtful that the media storm is ostensibly about fixing racism. And here we have a person being discriminated against for the colour of his skin, but would be dismissed as insignificant by many of those causing the storm.

Which IMO, is why equality doesn't come from emphasizing the cause of any particular group, or through having one group kneel to another etc. It comes from emphasizing that ALL human beings are equal, and deserve equal treatment by each other and by the law.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Oh yea. Sorry, we don't tip white people"


Wtf.

I wouldnt have been as polite. Woulda rolled my eyes and go, hypocrite or thanks for fueling racism.

Had she spit, still, I would have taken off my shirt and with the spit, rubbed it on her.

and if she attacks, I'll then defend myself.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Which IMO, is why equality doesn't come from emphasizing the cause of any particular group, or through having one group kneel to another. It comes from emphasizing that ALL human beings are equal, and deserve equal treatment by each other and by the law.


I agree.

I am actually strongly in support of some of the social goals of the Black Lives Matter and hell, even Antifa. I'm a socialist and a progressive, and obviously I believe strongly in economic and social redressing, and the abolition of reformation of unjust institutions.

*However* (huge however), I disagree with their organizational tactics and symbolism, and you wouldn't ever find me kneeling in solidarity or punching fascists, let alone condoning street violence. Equality and justice cannot come from the subjugation and mistreatment of others. And the case that the original poster outlined, as well as the destruction of businesses and institutions through rioting is so counter to any kind of egalitarian reformation of society that it makes me sick.

I have to add that one of the biggest organizational flaws of BLM is their structure that allows for injustice to easily be carried out in their name. If you have a decentralized organization, you need to make sure that the communication is clear that certain kinds of political violence are _not you_ and that anyone claiming to support BLM while doing socially negative things are not condoned by BLM. Organizational discipline and unambiguous messaging is key to having a grassroots social movement that can't be hijacked or denigrated by the actions of those on the fringes of the movement.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. I completely feel your pain.
That said, I have the feeling we are on a one way path that will only lead to this becoming the norm.
We're in a society that has literally lost it's way.

Which is one reason I am having strong inclinations to leave it.....because I know it's going to get so much worse.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood.


Today's forcast: Cloudy with a chance of drive-by.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree.
> 
> I am actually strongly in support of some of the social goals of the Black Lives Matter and hell, even Antifa. I'm a socialist and a progressive, and obviously I believe strongly in economic and social redressing, and the abolition of reformation of unjust institutions.


I don't know of ANY legitimate "social goals" of either that are not already completely addressed by LAWS.
We really don't need more vigilante groups.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

I feel very bad for the black lady who in some ways lives in her own world.
Not seeing outside, not seeing she may have in her own experince had a right to lash out. But sadly doing it to a random person based only on the color of their skin. Seems to be turning on a lot of people.
No matter how she saw her white looking delivery person as first availble to feel her wrath. This type of behavior in the 21th Century is just jot tolerated.
You should not spit at people, curse at people or attempt to commit violent acts against people unless your defending yourself on a case by case basis.
George Floyd worked with the officer that killed him. So we will never know how helpless he felt that although equal at the club. In the real world the cop now had power where Poor George did not.
Why did he buck in the back seat?
Why did a routine call turn into a nightmare that caused this man although not perfect to lose his life?
See it is the unknown part that makes when people lash out hard to reach them because so much is just left up to the viewer to work out then knowing all the facts.
Im sure if she knew you better or there was more diolouge in why spitting at people is wrong no matter what.
She would not have done it.
But sad to say many blacks and whites and even lationos are being self isolated based only on the color of their skin and nationality.
Never getting a chance to gain u understanding of the other side.
One part that makes this posters tale of reverse racism is: was she dead on and is the poster a racist? That with the shoe on the other foot and some lost minority of color on the other side of town where the poster felt more comfortable.
Would if a mob was chasing him for one thing or another even just suspicion.
What would this Eats Driver have done?
Stopped it?
Looked away?
Or
Maybe jumped right in.
That was part of I think the message this lady although so wrong no matter what the drivers beliefs might be if tested.
For that moment she became the very thing she said she did not like.
All part of how this works.
I hope Mr. Driver next time be smart.
Stick to deliveries that you feel more comfortable with.
As out of this very bad thing that happened maybe the lady was warning you in her own way.
To becareful mr. white guy. No tip, no 10 dollar ride is worth your life!
Im sure a message many are telling their own loved ones. Even when dealing with police.
Just be mindful of the few bad ones out there and don't make trouble or feel to free to do or go where ever you want all the time.
Good luck to you as a delivery driver and maybe stay out of that part of town for now.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> I don't know of ANY legitimate "social goals" of either that are not already completely addressed by LAWS.
> We really don't need more vigilante groups.


I didn't say I was for vigilante justice. I firmly believe in rule of law.

But yes, I am for legal reform of police institutions, and a bunch of other policies that I won't get into so we don't get off topic. Police reform is one of the goals of Black Lives Matter, and in principle they have wanted to do it through changing minds and changing laws, not through burning down police offices or killing police.

Of course, that has happened. If you want to blame BLM for that, I guess I can't change your mind, but I'd say their main fault is not speaking out even more strongly against fringe elements. You could say the same for police departments as an institution not taking a strong enough stand against bad behavior within their own ranks. The police are not this Chauvin villain, but police institutions could do a better job not enabling Chauvins. The rioters aren't necessarily BLM, but the organizations need to do more to not enable rioters and other violent elements. Same with any social movement or organization.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Spitting on someone is an assault. Now add the pandemic to it.

If it weren't for the fact of the protests and rioting (two separate things!) going on, keeping the cops so busy, I would say take your shirt, story, and delivery info to the local police station.

And also contact Uber. Do this whether or not you go to the cops. This bish will probably try to get credit by reporting you as racist, or something.

Another hint: keep your phone with you when you deliver from now on. Get an app, if you don't already have one, to record any exchange you have with customers... while in NJ, anyway. NJ is a single-party consent state, so this is perfectly legal. Not so in PA, though. In PA all parties to the conversation must consent.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


I thought the tip bait was only used for Instacart. Guess, the scumbags are using this for all delivery services. LOL


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I'd of told her to enjoy her food... and then just started laughing....

She'd of been to worried to eat.... F her.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The Jax said:


> I requested we don't bring this tipping thing up.


The topic is tipping and your reaction to not getting one and the retaliation for that reaction.

What's ok to discuss here?

The spit? Was is it thick and gooey?

"One" of your back up shirts? How many do you normally carry?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> The topic is tipping and your reaction to not getting one and the retaliation for that reaction.


Is that the topic or is the topic about an unprovoked attack?

The original poster may have brought up a sensitive topic with tipping, but if we take his description of the dialogue at face value (which is only fair), he came off as reasonable and not provocative. He even exhibiting signs of deescalation with an angry person.

This story at face value is a person doing their job and running into someone who was spoiling for a verbal or physical fight.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Spitting on someone is an assault. Now add the pandemic to it.
> 
> If it weren't for the fact of the protests and rioting (two separate things!) going on, keeping the cops so busy, I would say take your shirt, story, and delivery info to the local police station.
> 
> ...


Except that remember out in IN PUBLIC, you can record anywhere without consent because there is no expectation of privacy.
You could even record her at the door because unless there was a big fence, she could still be seen by anyone passing by.
In fact, if she had her door open, you could even legally record inside her house.

The common rule is there must be a reasonable expectation of privacy.
Open windows, garage doors etc means no reasonable expectation of privacy.
So, if someone is, for example, having sex in their garage, with the garage door open, and you can see them from the street, it's now a public exhibition.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Police reform is one of the goals of Black Lives Matter,


Actually, the BLM movement wants the police departments to be defunded, and they want the freedom to "police" their own neighborhoods. 
Their type of policy sounds like they're in favor of segregation, so why argue?...I say if the black communities want to "build a wall" and separate themselves from the rest of society, more power to them; why deny them the same high-level of success all the other black self-governing countries are enjoying? :rollseyes:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the BLM movement wants the police departments to be defunded, and they want the freedom to "police" their own neighborhoods.


I agree that some BLM activists advocate for that. I don't, obviously.

Again, I said I support the social goal of police reform, partly through demilitarization, and partly through policy reform and community accountability. I don't think we can get there through defunding the police. On the contrary, police reform would be at least as expensive as the status quo.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NotYetADriver said:


> Except that remember out in IN PUBLIC, you can record anywhere without consent because there is no expectation of privacy.
> You could even record her at the door because unless there was a big fence, she could still be seen by anyone passing by.
> In fact, if she had her door open, you could even legally record inside her house.
> 
> ...


I don't drive in PA, so I'm not up on the intricacies of the law and prefer to err on the side of caution, myself.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't drive in PA, so I'm not up on the intricacies of the law and prefer to err on the side of caution, myself.


Understood.
Just remember, MANY people would be in jail now or falsely charged had it not been for the video evidence they recorded.
If, for example, someone accuses you of hitting them and you have no video evidence, Uber might deactivate you.
Same with the spitting incident in the OP.
he had no video proof so it's the black woman's word against his.

These kinds of incidents are probably on the rise. Therefore....

Erring on the side of caution, (not covering yourself with recording) might actually be the biggest error. :smiles:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> his description


I'm just not one to quickly believe the savage black woman from the hood's response to, "enjoy your food, have a nice day", is to hock a loogie on our innocent narrator.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


You could call the cop and claim that that lady was trying to spread Covid-19. She will surely go to jail for long time.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm just not one to quickly believe the savage black woman from the hood's response to, "enjoy your food, have a nice day", is to hock a loogie on our innocent narrator.


Without video it's just hearse isn't it?
We would "hope" that people posting here would be honest. But it's never a guarantee.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm just not one to quickly believe the savage black woman from the hood's response to, "enjoy your food, have a nice day", is to hock a loogie on our innocent narrator.


I get that, but if I'm going to take any single part of a story like this seriously, I have to take it at face value.

Anyone can write any story they want on this forum, and while there are plenty of reasons for people to tell a false or misleading narrative, there are also plenty of reasons for people to try to tell a true story.

If the story is dubious, the topic isn't "should we talk about tips?" but rather the topic becomes "this story strains credibility".


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I said I support the social goal of police reform, partly through demilitarization and partly through community accountability.


While we're on the subject of "community accountability," we can discuss an issue largely ignored by the media & advocacy groups, and that is "Black-on-Black crime."
The stats are blaring, but the topic falls on deaf ears, thus shooting a hole of hypocrisy in the whole BLM movement which sadly morphed into an organization infiltrated by corrupt shakedown artists who are in it for personal self-enrichment.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...





The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Would you hate me if I had a black friend?
Would you hate me if I had a white friend?
Would you hate me if I had a yellow friend?

If so, In any case, you could not be my friend.

*Anonymous*


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am actually strongly in support of some of the social goals of the Black Lives Matter and hell, even Antifa. I'm a socialist and a progressive, and obviously I believe strongly in economic and social redressing, and the abolition of reformation of unjust institutions.


Firstly, I'll assume you mean 'abolition _or _reformation of...' &#128516;.

Secondly, I fully agree with those goals. But to me, BLM and Antifa are too far from those goals in their pure sense, and too one sided that I'd align with them.

I agree with them on some points, just as I agree with many groups. But feel they haven't done nearly enough to denounce or discourage riots and looting. And extend that to the left in general here.

As far as BLM goes, their statement of black lives matter seems mainly focused on black lives lost as a result of police abuses of power. With little concern for black police officers murdered in the riots, and the many black people whose businesses etc, were ruined.

Many groups focus on specific issues, and I'm not demanding they focus on every injustice. But when injustices as bad as the one being protested are committed under their banner (even if it's without their approval), I feel something is very wrong. And symptomatic of the hyper focus on one group or cause.

As for the group's aims. I think painting it as a race issue is over simplifying at best. Often times the police involved are black. And the lines between plain police brutality (also a major issue ) and any race component seem pretty blurred.

Instead of framing it as a race issue. I view it as a cultural one. A history of misunderstanding and mistrust between a police establishment that's far from exclusively white (but gets labelled as such because of its history and establishment symbolism), and poorer black communities with high crime rates resulting from certain social factors. I don't think either side is blameless in that misunderstanding (although individuals caught up usually are). And I think concentrating the wider blame on one side or the other is counter productive.

Sorry, I went on a bit more than planned there.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Jax said:


> She replied, "Oh yea. Sorry, we don't tip white people".


Wow. Lot of hate in that house. Especially since if _she_ was wiling to spit on you, her threat to call her bothers would have likely resulted in another release of hate.

It has always caught my attention when a race of people who have experienced prejudice all their lives (racism is an often misused word) in-turn pre-judge others. You'd think they would benefit from the lesson they received, understand how awful it feels, and would know better. What that proves, in an ironic and counter-intuitive way, is that we are all the same. It is our foibles that demonstrate our equality.

Of course that woman did assault you OP, and although I might have walked away as you did, the best choice may have been to call the cops.

Sorry that happened to you. Thanx for sharing it here.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

No one is born a racist.

it is ALWAYS taught.

Put 50 black pre-school children in the same room with 50 pre-school white children and they will play together oblivious to skin color.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Firstly, I'll assume you mean 'abolition _or _reformation of...' &#128516;.


Yeah! The copy editor in me still needs a copy editor. &#129325;

Abolish Waldo.

You get my point that there are redeemable broader goals of organizations that I can't support at all, despite some agreement.

So I would never march alongside either of these groups in their current iterations, or any imaginable iteration. I've been to leftist protests and political rallies, but not any organized by BLM or Antifa. I don't trust their lack of organizational discipline and the narrowness of their focus. Their umbrella is intentionally not broad and they wouldn't have me, anyway, regardless of what we have in common.

I was spending some time reading about regional Antifa groups (not to join them, don't worry, folks) and they care about really insignificant stuff like which music venue is anti-fascist enough or which completely unknown online personality is connected to which other similarly unknown person.

Broad social reform requires broad goals and advocacy for the largest number of people. And some of those people are black, and some of those people are cops, and some of those people are disgusting criminals, and some of those people are none of the above. Certain people need help from a society more (economically disadvantaged people, older people, younger people, disabled people, among others), and certain people like me barely need any help at all. Almost everyone wants to see a society that is working for broad utilitarian goals, but we have different ways of getting there. I disagree with organizations who insist on narrow constituencies and interests because they're less effective than others, and their narrow interests often run against broader interests.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would have called the police on her in most areas that is assault and she should go to jail.
If I ever do deliveries I will have some form of camera on me just like I drive with a dash cam. Most likely I would wear a polo shirt with a pocket and have the camera above the pocket line filming.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I was spending some time reading about regional Antifa groups (not to join them, don't worry, folks) and they care about really insignificant stuff like which music venue is anti-fascist enough or which completely unknown online personality is connected to which other similarly unknown person.


I think that's a common trait of extremist tendencies. To concentrate on such minor issues to a point that gets uncomfortable for the average person. And ends up with the group disqualifying people who may otherwise agree with some of their goals.

To summarize more broadly. I think the extremist mindset is similar regardless of ideology. IMHO similar psychological processes are happening. But manifesting themselves differently depending on other factors.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Another thing about filming your deliveries, as long as you are in public there are no laws against filming I would have blasted her on every social media network I could.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I was spending some time reading about regional Antifa groups


My research into Antifa leads me to conclude that the rationalization process affecting the group's extreme policies (violence) is the same rationalizations that allowed Islamic extremists to form the policy that all non-Muslims should be executed.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> My research into Antifa leads me to conclude that the rationalization process affecting the group's extreme policies (violence) is the same rationalizations that allowed Islamic extremists to form the policy that all non-Muslims should be executed.


They usually don't take it that far, but yes, the philosophy is one of "pre-emptive self-defense" meaning that you target people who will do you or your community harm if left unchecked. (That's how the theory goes, anyway.)

That's a pretty unjustifiable approach, philosophically speaking, if you care about justice being evenly meted out. "The ends justify any means" is how you get from activist to terrorist. I don't think Antifa is primarily a terrorist organization, as most of what they do is pretty mundane and involves stuff like getting far-right bands and their fans getting blacklisted at clubs, small-scale vandalism, or getting into scuffles with people they disagree with. Conventional activist stuff mixed with some low-level street crime. (Stuff I mostly denounce!)

But taken to its extremes, there are almost certainly budding terrorists among their ranks. Some militias have the same problem of being fertile ground for mentally ill or radically violent who want to take the cause to its extremes.

Antifa and other anarchist groups have social and economic goals that are pretty broadly socialist, progressive, and/or anarchist, which on their own are non-violent, _unlike fascism._ If you can separate out the boilerplate leftism from violent street crime, Antifa and other anarchist groups are pretty boring until there is violent protest associated with them, much like militias are pretty boring until the rare instance where one of their members shoots up a public place.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I would of looked up to see if there were cameras. Stabbed myself, bled all over her front door, called the cops and enjoyed every second she spent in prison.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> It has always caught my attention when a race of people who have experienced prejudice all their lives (racism is an often misused word) in-turn pre-judge others. You'd think they would benefit from the lesson they received, understand how awful it feels, and would know better. What that proves, in an ironic and counter-intuitive way, is that we are all the same. It is our foibles that demonstrate our equality.


Sadly, I think racism tends to encourage more racism. It's very possible that black girl felt discriminated against by white people at some point, and sees that as justification to discriminate against other whites. That can create a vicious cycle. And more often than not, the victims of retaliatory racism are innocent of it themselves.

If everyone followed this suggestion, then much of the cycle would be broken:


waldowainthrop said:


> The problem with trying to live without prejudice is that almost no one else can be held to that same standard. Do the right thing because you believe in it, knowing that other people will not always respond in kind.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


You should have drove to the end of the street and called the police.

Spitting on someone is assault in the best of times, triple so during a viral outbreak.

I hate this happened to you and can't stand the sacks of shit you encountered.


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sucks if true. Should have called the cops on them. Have to be careful now more than ever. Make sure you look at where you are delivering to before accepting.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I know this really isn't the point of this thread, but calling the cops on the spitting customer or responding in kind by assaulting them back would cause _way_ more risk and could be a massive waste of time for the original poster. He could lose his gig over that. He could lose an afternoon. In the worst case, he could lose his life by escalating.

We'd all like to say that we'd give on-the-spot retribution, or call the cops, but one of the things that sucks with one-off encounters with anti-social people like the spitting customer is that they're not worth your time, and you won't be able to change society by taking a small action against them. Can you imagine having to deal with reporting this to the police, wasting your time, and then have nothing come of it? Can you imagine getting beat up over something small by someone who's more willing to throw the punch, or stab you? When you could be working or relaxing?

This is why small-scale crime is so hard to enforce - it's barely worth enforcing, and people are expert at these small ways of making each other miserable.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> My research into Antifa leads me to conclude that the rationalization process affecting the group's extreme policies (violence) is the same rationalizations that allowed Islamic extremists to form the policy that all non-Muslims should be executed.


That's pretty much what I meant with my earlier comment about extremist tendencies. I think most share the same mindset. Although the outcomes differ in severity.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> That's pretty much what I meant with my earlier comment about extremist tendencies. I think most share the same mindset. Although the outcomes differ in severity.


Yes I know. I almost quoted you too. I just wanted to add to that by providing an example.

When someone "wrongs" you, you can react in a low-minded way or a high-minded way. Unfortunately, a person needs to be evolved enough to choose the high-minded path. If someone is not evolved they are not even aware of the high-minded choice.

We are all evolving. But not at the same rate. When you can, lead by example. It plants a seed that may take root now, or later.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Bad advice. We aren't out here deliverimg to do customers and the apps a favor by delivering their food for $2 and $3 minus expenses and income tax. Again, I have been delivering over 20 years and develop delivery systems for restaurants large and small. A delivery driver should always inquire on a no tip delivery if the customer is intending to tip at the door or not.
> 
> With that said, I believe in my original post, I requested we don't bring this tipping thing up. I am not in the mood to go off topic and get in a pissing match about it being my experience and education on the matter trumps most other OPs. My thesis for my grad degree was on gratituity and the psychology behind it. So, lets stay on topic and if you want to discuss it, make another thread somewhere about it and let me know and I will be happy to engage. Thanks.


Whats the psychology of Spitting on your Delivery Driver ?

( bite the hand that feeds you)


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> While we're on the subject of "community accountability," we can discuss an issue largely ignored by the media & advocacy groups, and that is "Black-on-Black crime."
> The stats are blaring, but the topic falls on deaf ears, thus shooting a hole of hypocrisy in the whole BLM movement which sadly morphed into an organization infiltrated by corrupt shakedown artists who are in it for personal self-enrichment.


BLM unless it's B on B crime then your supposed to ignore it... Haven't you figured that out yet, and Lord forbid you mention that WLM at all..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Spitting on someone is an assault. Now add the pandemic to it.
> 
> If it weren't for the fact of the protests and rioting (two separate things!) going on, keeping the cops so busy, I would say take your shirt, story, and delivery info to the local police station.
> 
> ...


Now add her RACIST COMMENT

IT IS A HATE CRIME.

AUTOMATIC DOUBLE SENTENCE BY THE COURTS.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


If its all true..... (i doubt it) i have driven food and people around in all of the worst parts in chicago and all hours. Never had been disrespected like that. 2 years doing it.

REMEMBER something....

You know where they live!!!!!!!!!!!!

But i am revengeful like that, and cold hearted when need be.

Minimum evidence you got is "suspicious activity of dope, and human trafficking" &#128551;

Good luck. &#129300;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> You didn't approach the delivery the correct way. Whites are now required to bow and kneel when addressing a person of color. We MUST atone for our white privilege that we have been blessed with since birth.
> View attachment 471127
> View attachment 471127


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Customer spit on me at drop off*

Did you catch it all in your mouth?


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


F..uck, and that.

Next time that broad saw anyone who even distantly resembled me I'd be introducing her mailbox to my good friend Mr. Louisville Slugger.



waldowainthrop said:


> I know this really isn't the point of this thread, but calling the cops on the spitting customer or responding in kind by assaulting them back would cause _way_ more risk and could be a massive waste of time for the original poster. He could lose his gig over that. He could lose an afternoon. In the worst case, he could lose his life by escalating.
> 
> We'd all like to say that we'd give on-the-spot retribution, or call the cops, but one of the things that sucks with one-off encounters with anti-social people like the spitting customer is that they're not worth your time, and you won't be able to change society by taking a small action against them. Can you imagine having to deal with reporting this to the police, wasting your time, and then have nothing come of it? Can you imagine getting beat up over something small by someone who's more willing to throw the punch, or stab you? When you could be working or relaxing?
> 
> This is why small-scale crime is so hard to enforce - it's barely worth enforcing, and people are expert at these small ways of making each other miserable.


That you equate actually being spit on with "small scale crime " is absolutely mind boggling


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

I have been fortunate in doing deliveries. Have not gotten any *spitters *or *sh*tters *yet. However, there has been no shortage of non tippers or bad tippers!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I know this really isn't the point of this thread, but calling the cops on the spitting customer or responding in kind by assaulting them back would cause _way_ more risk and could be a massive waste of time for the original poster. He could lose his gig over that. He could lose an afternoon. In the worst case, he could lose his life by escalating.
> 
> We'd all like to say that we'd give on-the-spot retribution, or call the cops, but one of the things that sucks with one-off encounters with anti-social people like the spitting customer is that they're not worth your time, and you won't be able to change society by taking a small action against them. Can you imagine having to deal with reporting this to the police, wasting your time, and then have nothing come of it? Can you imagine getting beat up over something small by someone who's more willing to throw the punch, or stab you? When you could be working or relaxing?
> 
> This is why small-scale crime is so hard to enforce - it's barely worth enforcing, and people are expert at these small ways of making each other miserable.


Good points but my answer wouldn't change.

Walk away and do nothing: she would not learn her actions are wrong and have consequences.

call cops: like you say, it's a relatively minor thing, to spit on someone's back. Really won't result in anything because assault is to make a physical attack on. Spitting is not a physical attack.

*Physical attacks* (also called kinetic *attack*) are. intentional offensive actions which aim to destroy, expose, alter, disable, steal or gain unauthorised access to *physical* assets such as infrastructure, hardware, or interconnection.

If someone stiffs me of a tip and makes the remark of "I don't tip white people" I would call that person out, plain and simple. Eg hypocrite much? Or something to that effect. Then we can have a dialogue. I can't convey it over online but I'm very good with words and keeping my voice firm but neutral.

if they want to then start attacking me, I'm more than happy to defend myself.

until then, I'm happy to give the person a verbal Exchange regarding their behavior.

if we continue to let people act the way they do without at least telling them they're being _______ in this sense, being racist, then you're enabling that behavior, being complicit.. and that is why you have a huge bubble that has been rising burst.

Doesn't matter who it is. You don't get a pass because you're of a minority.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


"OK, I am leaving. Please realize I know where you live and sleep."


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is madness!!!! with deliveries put the food on the doorstep and leave right away..............


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! with deliveries put the food on the doorstep and leave right away..............





The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


What would Charles Bronson do?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I honestly don't see color.


[SARCASM]
I feel sorry for your problems with the vision, but you should be able to see the shades of gray in this case, so just try not to deal with dark gray people in this case
[/SARCASM]


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Well today after 20 years maybe you learned something new. 
Never ask for tips!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Well today after 20 years maybe you learned something new.
> Never ask for tips!


He wasn't asking for something that wasn't offered.

he was wondering what happened to something the customer wrote/offered, re: tip.

There's a difference.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Next time that broad saw anyone who even distantly resembled me I'd be introducing her mailbox to my good friend Mr. Louisville Slugger.


It wouldn't matter....
Now that funds are wired electronically to EBT cards, she wouldn't even notice that her mailbox was gone.



sellkatsell44 said:


> He wasn't asking for something that wasn't offered.
> he was wondering what happened to something the customer wrote/offered, re: tip.
> There's a difference.


Don't waste time wondering... Count it all bullshit when a hood rat answers the door.
Black _*Lies *_Matter.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


We have a long list of racist black acts against us when we lived in Portsmouth,VA. Where we were the minority. Many by our children's black teachers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> That you equate actually being spit on with "small scale crime " is absolutely mind boggling


I'm not sure what you mean, but it's pretty small-scale as crime goes. It's terrible, but there are worse things that can happen to you and worse things that people do. There are worse things happening to people right now, and nothing is done about it or will ever be done. Some people live at home with assault and it happens to them every day.

If you want to talk bigger stuff or felonies, there are tons of examples. I am not here to compare suffering, but simple assault is _definitionally_ small scale. It is legally a misdemeanor in most cases. In this case it is also small-scale because it doesn't affect more than one person, and it isn't a part of some organized or ritualized crime structure, like other forms of bodily threats and harm.

Maybe you'd like to clarify as this sounds like semantics to me. I was extremely clear that I wasn't diminishing the crime, so maybe you just misunderstood me. Instead, I was talking about the real-world implications of self-defense or calling the police. Self-defense sounds like something we'd all want to do, but escalating can lead to huge problems for you, even if you are justified in doing so, and especially if you do it on the clock at your job.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Wrong first rule is never ask a customer for a tip. a tip is a gratuity ( thank you). if you don't want to deliver food for $2 - $3 . then you should look for a new gig. So you did a thesis its based on your it's based on your opinion of the research you did, I'm sure there are hundreds out there that don't believe the same as you do. based on their research .


I'm going to jump in and say I do not want to do deliveries for two or three dollars. But rather than look for another gig I opt out of those deliveries and instead opt for the larger dollar ones. For me, the delivery has to be worth doing in order for me to take it. That is why I like the apps that show the total including tip before you take the delivery. For eats, since they do not show the tip until after you are finished, the total without to pass to be worth it for me or I don't do it. There are, however, occasions in which I may do a cheaper delivery if it gets me to where I'm trying to go.



NotYetADriver said:


> I don't know of ANY legitimate "social goals" of either that are not already completely addressed by LAWS.
> We really don't need more vigilante groups.


I agree. I was dumbfounded by some of the BLM ideologies. Defund public police? That scares me. I have run into a situations similar to that of the OP (one lady coughed on me as Covid was ramping up here and tried to egg me on unsuccessfully - being an elementary school teacher for most of my life has helped me deal with "children" like her) and the only option I could see if they were defunded would be a second amendment option. BLM just seems like they are complete anarchists.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

You are EXTREMELY EVIL to sit here and tell racially charged LIES at a time this...am going tell why it's a LIE....EVERY SINGLE uber eats order instructs you yo leave it at the DOOR and do not make contact with the customer. .NONE tell you to take CASH TIP...cash is a no no in this corona pandemic...uber would NEVER tell you it's a cash tip!!! I'm told hookers not even taking cash right now..Go get your diagnosis and get on meds asap..you and people like you can't tell fantasy from reality.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You are EXTREMELY EVIL to sit here and tell racially charged LIES at a time this...am going tell why it's a LIE....EVERY SINGLE uber eats order instructs you yo leave it at the DOOR and do not make contact with the customer. .NONE tell you to take CASH TIP...cash is a no no in this corona pandemic...uber would NEVER tell you it's a cash tip!!! I'm told hookers not even taking cash right now..Go get your diagnosis and get on meds asap..you and people like you can't tell fantasy from reality.


Please read more than the first post before you go on an emotional tirade.

See below: 


The Jax said:


> This was a DoorDash order actually.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The op is a evil autistic liar if none of you have caught on....he received this attack and didn't get none of it on film while holding a camcorder camera and voice recorder (his smart phone) do he have a police report or anything...in the age of corona that would be a felony...Uber would never tell you its a cash tip....he exposed his lie right there....i do uber eat EVERYDAY..and the instructions is to NEVER make contact with the customer



ColdRider said:


> Please read more than the first post before you go on an emotional tirade.
> 
> See below:


Do he got a police report


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

There's different options and you can leave additional instructions.
















For either dd or ue


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Is this you




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3200799009972795&id=137866859599374


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The op is a evil autistic liar if none of you have caught on....he received this attack and didn't get none of it on film while holding a camcorder camera and voice recorder (his smart phone) do he have a police report or anything...in the age of corona that would be a felony...Uber would never tell you its a cash tip....he exposed his lie right there....i do uber eat EVERYDAY..and the instructions is to NEVER make contact with the customer


:laugh:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There's different options and you can leave additional instructions.
> 
> View attachment 471392
> View attachment 471393
> ...


It's ALWAYS leave at the door....its damn near illegal to do cash tips nowadays....so when he got called out its went from uber eats to door dash...hes on the wrong website huh


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's ALWAYS leave at the door....its damn near illegal to do cash tips nowadays....so when he got called out its went from uber eats to door dash...hes on the wrong website huh


I'm horrible at PS and so that was a screenshot from my two apps.

I don't know what to tell ya, I'm a frequent Delivery user too, as I can't cook. Unless instant ramen and boil egg counts.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

This whole thing is not about black people being mad at white people ..this thing is about everybody being mad at racist people..it was just as many if not more white people out there protesting ..so I highly doubt someone spit on this guy just because he's white



kdyrpr said:


> You didn't approach the delivery the correct way. Whites are now required to bow and kneel when addressing a person of color. We MUST atone for our white privilege that we have been blessed with since birth.
> View attachment 471127
> View attachment 471127


Well the bible say after 400 years the race that was shipped around the world as slaves would have their oppressors bow to them...the first black slave got here in 1619


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Call the cops, Spitting on someone nowadays is like a terrorist attack. Also call uber


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AJ56 said:


> Call the cops, Spitting on someone nowadays is like a terrorist attack. Also call uber


He's lying

He's lying

This is the op




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3200799009972795&id=137866859599374


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I have been delivering over 20 years
> She replied, "Oh yea. Sorry, we don't tip white people". As shocked as I was she said that,


You were shocked?
Driving a taxi, I have heard that several times over the years.
I just respond in kind with, "I'm not surprised" or "I wasn't expecting a tip from you anyway".


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You were shocked?
> Driving a taxi, I have heard that several times over the years.
> I just respond in kind with, "I'm not surprised" or "I wasn't expecting a tip from you anyway".


He's lying...ALL delivery apps are no contact drop offs...none let customers have contact with driver... let alone give cash tips

" blacks live in the hood blacks don't tip blacks attack white people , man you wrapped three of the most popular narratives all in one post no wonder you got such a quick response... you made their day with this one buddy

You remind me of member "Wolfgang Faust" he posted that on three different occasions he just happened to accidentally wander into historic race riots and into the hands of angry mobs of black people who are three different occasions I assume in three different decades or at least two different decades the angry mobs of black people have beat him severely... just don't add up


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> He's lying...ALL delivery apps are no contact drop offs...none let customers have contact with driver... let alone give cash tips





> The app had instructions that said, "cash tip!!!"


Calm down and read his post


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry this has happened to you. Fact is, this might be considered an assault right now. Call Uber, report it, and file a police report. Don't wait for her to strike first.

Unfortunately, the media is playing the people against each other for ratings, as well as political reasons. They have one faction of the populace believing there is a genocide against them, despite the facts, reality, and all good sense. Last year, only ten unarmed black people were killed by the police. At least 8 were probably justified. But genocide is the buzzword of the day.

After you report her to the police and Uber, say a prayer for her. She is godless, lost, and in need of a change of heart.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Calm down and read his post


I'm sick of white supremist lying to get mobs of whites mad at blacks..thats the only reason he posted this


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NotYetADriver said:


> Without video it's just hearse isn't it?
> We would "hope" that people posting here would be honest. But it's never a guarantee.


Not hearsay. Testimonial evidence, but still he-said/he-said.

Hearsay is when you say someone else said something. Someone other than the person involved.

Not hearsay: she told me to have a nice day.

Hearsay: Joe told me she said for me to have a nice day.


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm sick of white supremist lying to get mobs of whites mad at blacks..thats the only reason he posted this


Calling him/her a white supremacist is a very extreme and uncalled for. How are you so sure it did or didn't happen?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm sick of white supremist lying to get mobs of whites mad at blacks..thats the only reason he posted this


Why are you so hostile about this story? You don't know this guy and it sounds like you don't believe it because you don't want it to be true. If it is true, it means nothing about race in this country. He ran into an anti-social person who wanted to ruin a guy's day. Those stories are a dime a dozen, as horrible as they are to experience. Anyone who has heard a story with a racist motive knows that you really have to sell the angle. How stereotypical was it? What prejudices can we confirm by telling a fable? They don't tend to read like this one.

But you probably know who I am and could reasonably guess I don't have racist reasons for believing the story (with reservations). I mean, look at my post history talking about socialism, ranting about police violence, and talking about anti-racism. What's my motive? You can look through what I've written and you won't find a bunch of stories with an agenda.

You're so quick to call people racist but there can be a lot more going on. Some people have racist motives in talking about social issues in this country, while others are just reporting what happens in their lives, good or bad.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you were assaulted. Should have called the cops on the spot. I'm very worried about driving in these neighborhoods after the riots. People are filled with anger and being irracional. If you don't get spat on, then your rating takes a hit. Meanwhile Uber brags about being diverse and inclusive.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AJ56 said:


> Calling him/her a white supremacist is a very extreme and uncalled for. How are you so sure it did or didn't happen?


All drop offs are no contact drop off..they disabled the. Cash tipping for corona...and blacks arent mad at random whites...as we seen just as many whites marching side by side with blacks.... and someone will have to be autistic to say Hey you say you was going to give me a cash tip... it's it is illegal to do a contact delivery let alone a cash tip ...the law say we must stand six feet or two arm length away from everybody and doordash and ubereats policy is all food is left at the door and the driver makes no contact with the passenger ...all cash tip options have been disabled


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> and blacks arent mad at random whites...as we seen just as many whites marching side by side with blacks.... and someone will have to be autistic


Why do you claim to speak for all black people?

Everyone knows that the current protests are being made by people of all races. People are angry for good reason.

I can't speak for all white people, but as much as I hate racism, there are some pretty racist white people. If I were to say that all white people thought something, you'd rightly call bullshit on that.

Can you cool it on using autistic as an insult? Some people are born with a different sort of brain and it's not a term you should use to denigrate people.


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All drop offs are no contact drop off..they disabled the. Cash tipping for corona...and blacks arent mad at random whites...as we seen just as many whites marching side by side with blacks.... and someone will have to be autistic to say Hey you say you was going to give me a cash tip... it's it is illegal to do a contact delivery let alone a cash tip ...the law say we must stand six feet or two arm length away from everybody and doordash and ubereats policy is all food is left at the door and the driver makes no contact with the passenger ...all cash tip options have been disabled


I work uber eats everyday in NY Its not illegal and some people still want there food delivered like normal. Most maybe 80% want it left at door. And I still receive cash tips sometimes. Maybe its a different policy in your market. I do agree its weird asking someone for a tip. I would never do that. Its rude in my opinion. But the does not declare him a white supremacist. Your evidence is all substantial and not solid proof. Either way from what he posted its impossible to say for sure it did or didn't happen. Therefore jumping to white supremacy is just wrong.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

AJ56 said:


> I work uber eats everyday in NY Its not illegal and some people still want the for delivered like normal. Most maybe 80% want it left at door. And I still receive cash tips sometimes. Maybe its a different policy in your market. I do agree its weird asking someone for a tip. I would never do that. Its rude in my opinion. But the does not declare him a white supremacist. Your evidence is all substantial and not solid proof. Either way from what he posted its impossible to say for sure it did or didn't happen. Therefore jumping to white supremacy is just wrong.


HE DIDN'T ASK FOR A TIP, HE RESTATED A NOTE THE CUSTOMER HAD IN THE APP. Ignorant Customer should delete the note if they aren't going to honor it... Scheisty ass customers...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Why do you claim to speak for all black people?
> 
> Everyone knows that the current protests are being made by people of all races. People are angry for good reason.
> 
> ...


Racism is undiagnosed autism...or at least asperger in my opinion...alot of these all americans folks especially the president are all mentally and emotionally handicap


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> HE DIDN'T ASK FOR A TIP, HE RESTATED A NOTE THE CUSTOMER HAD IN THE APP. Ignorant Customer should delete the note if they aren't going to honor it... Scheisty ass customers...


Why all caps? Okay I agree some people are scumbags. You missed the part where I said "in my opinion" I don't ask for tips no matter what it says in the app. To me "in my opinion" its kind of rude. Although the customer was obviously an Ahole here


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Racism is undiagnosed autism...or at least asperger in my opinion...alot of these all americans folks especially the president are all mentally and emotionally handicap


Wow thx for the visionary explanation from so far Left you're better off taking a right.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AJ56 said:


> I work uber eats everyday in NY Its not illegal and some people still want there food delivered like normal. Most maybe 80% want it left at door. And I still receive cash tips sometimes. Maybe its a different policy in your market. I do agree its weird asking someone for a tip. I would never do that. Its rude in my opinion. But the does not declare him a white supremacist. Your evidence is all substantial and not solid proof. Either way from what he posted its impossible to say for sure it did or didn't happen. Therefore jumping to white supremacy is just wrong.


Even posting this story real or fake was done for a sinister reason...its a "we are mad at you black people and y'all are savage animals who are just attacking whites everywhere you find us, now lets all come together and agree on that" type of post....this post was meant to become a virtual klan rally...and if you think otherwise it's time to go get your diagnosis...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Racism is undiagnosed autism...or at least asperger in my opinion...alot of these all americans folks especially the president are all mentally and emotionally handicap


I mean you're complaining about bigotry, but what you just said is bigoted against neuro-atypical people.

Maybe you can find a way to insult Trump that doesn't involve denigrating other people who have done you no harm. (I hate that guy pretty passionately, and I love black people, and I love autistic people, for what it's worth.)

Take it easy out there. ❤


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL if anyone thinks policy changes and laws can stop a person from having racist or prejudiced thought.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Even posting this story real or fake was done for a sinister reason...its a "we are mad at you black people and y'all are savage animals who are just attacking whites everywhere you find us, now lets all come together and agree on that" type of post....this post was meant to become a virtual klan rally...and if you think otherwise it's time to go get your diagnosis...


Klan Rally...really please go to bed .... Your sounding more and more ignorant by the second...


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Even posting this story real or fake was done for a sinister reason...its a "we are mad at you black people and y'all are savage animals who are just attacking whites everywhere you find us, now lets all come together and agree on that" type of post....this post was meant to become a virtual klan rally...and if you think otherwise it's time to go get your diagnosis...


I think its wrong to called someone a white supremacist w/o 100% proof. Maybe this post was made to start shit. Idk. I'l go get my diagnosis now. Enjoy your night


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AJ56 said:


> Why all caps? Okay I agree some people are scumbags. You missed the part where I said "in my opinion" I don't ask for tips no matter what it says in the app. To me "in my opinion" its kind of rude. Although the customer was obviously an Ahole here :smiles:


It's unheard of...it didn't happen...just stop..close your eyes and imagine for a second...in this charged climate a white man stood in a black neighborhood and for one not leave it at the door like 100% of the drop offs call for in this no contact world...for 2 stands 1 feet from the customer which in this 6ft distance world is considered a assault with a deadly weapon...but as he stands there illegally too close to this black person in the hood...he say "hey where's my tip, the app said you will tip me"...
Imagine saying that in a non confrontational way...3 imagine him a white man getting spat on in the hood by a black person in this corona world, just letting it go and walking away...at the absolute least he would have call the cops...i watch enough tru crime shows to know a story that defies logic is usually a LIE



Uberguyken said:


> Wow thx for the visionary explanation from so far Left you're better off taking a right.


im a independent conservative


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's unheard of...it didn't happen...just stop..close your eyes and imagine for a second...in this charged climate a white man stood in a black neighborhood and for one not leave it at the door like 100% of the drop offs call for in this no contact world...for 2 stands 1 feet from the customer which in this 6ft distance world is considered a assault with a deadly weapon...but as he stands there illegally too close to this black person in the hood...he say "hey where's my tip, the app said you will tip me"...
> Imagine saying that in a non confrontational way...3 imagine him a white man getting spat on in the hood by a black person in this corona world, just letting it go and walking away...at the absolute least he would have call the cops...i watch enough tru crime shows to know a story that defies logic is usually a LIE
> 
> 
> im a independent conservative


It doesn't show.


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's unheard of...it didn't happen...just stop..close your eyes and imagine for a second...in this charged climate a white man stood in a black neighborhood and for one not leave it at the door like 100% of the drop offs call for in this no contact world...for 2 stands 1 feet from the customer which in this 6ft distance world is considered a assault with a deadly weapon...but as he stands there illegally too close to this black person in the hood...he say "hey where's my tip, the app said you will tip me"...
> Imagine saying that in a non confrontational way...3 imagine him a white man getting spat on in the hood by a black person in this corona world, just letting it go and walking away...at the absolute least he would have call the cops...i watch enough tru crime shows to know a story that defies logic is usually a LIE


Its amazing how you are attacking me when I mostly agree with you. If it said "leave at door" Than you leave it at the door.  I'm done. Have a good night.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Wow thx for the visionary explanation from so far Left you're better off taking a right.


im a independent conservative


Uberguyken said:


> Klan Rally...really please go to bed .... Your sounding more and more ignorant by the second...
> 
> View attachment 471426


Is this a good time to be posting this story...what feelings do you think he thought this would invoke...i been quite on all the racially charged post lately...i have more to do than argue with the mentally ill...but this is as ridiculous as the white guy being attack by a mob of whites and actually shielded by the only black guy there and minutes later blame the entire thing on 2 black guys on live TV




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3200799009972795&id=137866859599374


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> im a independent conservative
> 
> Is this a good time to be posting this story...what feelings do you think he thought this would invoke...i been quite on all the racially charged post lately...i have more to do than argue with the mentally ill...but this is as ridiculous as the white guy being attack by a mob of whites and actually shielded by the only black guy there and minutes later blame the entire thing on 2 black guys on live TV
> 
> ...


Sigh....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

@Bobbyk5487 does bring up a good point. How do we know the OP's story is not a lie? Not sure what he'd gain by this lie but people lie all the time to get something out of it am I right? &#129335;‍♂

Case in point


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> It doesn't show.


I work for everything I have and I don't believe able bodied people should get handouts....i have receive NO stimulus money...i won't even accept the $1200..thats as conservative as it comes.. unlike this all American good ole boy turned welfare Queen...








ColdRider said:


> @Bobbyk5487 does bring up a good point. How so we know the OP's story is not a lie? Not sure what he'd gain by this lie but people lie all the time to get something out of it am I right? &#129335;‍♂
> 
> Case in point


To invoke anger...i didn't believe this fool from the first time I heard his silly story...nor did I believe this fool


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I work for everything I have and I don't believe able bodied people should get handouts....i have receive NO stimulus money...i won't even accept the $1200..thats as conservative as it comes.. unlike this all American good ole boy turned welfare Queen...


I've paid into the UI system for 28 years as I am sure you have as well. As far as I'm concerned your an idiot for not accepting Help when you paid to fund it. In fact the $1200 is funded from your tax dollars... Be conservative if you want.

BUT

They caused the mess and I'll be damned if I'm not going accept their help fixing it. And for reference I haven't stopped working a day thru all of this. So no need to go there.... I bust my ass on the daily... But it's not a handout when THEY F'd up the system that was working quite well before the shutdown.

If you feel better not accepting Help... Then you remind me of the Jesus jokes where he kept sending help but you held out for him to show up and you eventually died.... Bout stupid.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I've paid into the UI system for 28 years as I am sure you have as well. As far as I'm concerned your an idiot for not accepting Help when you paid to fund it. In fact the $1200 is funded from your tax dollars... Be conservative if you want.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


That's just your ego trying to win a imaginary argument...go get tested...you are showing signs of asperger


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's just your ego trying to win a imaginary argument...go get tested...you are showing signs of asperger


I give up you're obviously an idiot.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I give up you're obviously an idiot.


&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; please give up...im too far gone my friend...go get tested.. Seriously!!

I'm so proud of this guy...he went and got his diagnosis








AJ56 said:


> Its amazing how you are attacking me when I mostly agree with you. If it said "leave at door" Than you leave it at the door. :smiles: I'm done. Have a good night.


If you feel I "attacked you"...its time...


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


You should of called the cops on that biatch and put her racist Butt in jail for assault. She could also be charged with a hate crime.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You are EXTREMELY EVIL to sit here and tell racially charged LIES at a time this...am going tell why it's a LIE....EVERY SINGLE uber eats order instructs you yo leave it at the DOOR and do not make contact with the customer. .NONE tell you to take CASH TIP...cash is a no no in this corona pandemic...uber would NEVER tell you it's a cash tip!!! I'm told hookers not even taking cash right now..Go get your diagnosis and get on meds asap..you and people like you can't tell fantasy from reality.


If you are talking to me, it was a DoorDash order. I believe I mentioned this earlier. Not sure why your message is filled with hate. Thats the problem with people today, honestly.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The Jax said:


> If you are talking to me, it was a DoorDash order. I believe I mentioned this earlier. Not sure why your message is filled with hate. Thats the problem with people today, honestly.


Yeah now was a great time to post this attack by blacks in the ghetto against you a helpless harmless innocent white man....you posted this with a pure heart and good intentions....lie or not you posted this with sinister intent and you and everyone else knows it

Door dash is no contact also


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yeah now was a great time to post this attack by blacks in the ghetto against you a helpless harmless innocent white man....you posted this with a pure heart and good intentions....lie or not you posted this with sinister intent and you and everyone else knows it
> 
> Door dash is no contact also


*&#129335;‍♂ *


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The Jax said:


> *&#129335;‍♂ *


Give up..


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> To summarize more broadly. I think the extremist mindset is similar regardless of ideology. IMHO similar psychological processes are happening. But manifesting themselves differently depending on other factors.


Horseshoe theory &#128077;



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Well the bible say after 400 years the race that was shipped around the world as slaves would have their oppressors bow to them...the first black slave got here in 1619


If the bible said it, it _must _be true! &#128523;


----------



## pinnacle (May 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fhetto+woman was she her?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

A


The Jax said:


> Bad advice. We aren't out here deliverimg to do customers and the apps a favor by delivering their food for $2 and $3 minus expenses and income tax.


Actually, YOU ARE! That's what you signed up for, remember? If you approached me that way, I'd not only not tip you, but report you to whomever you're delvering for & state you're begging for tips, because that's what you're doing, regardless of your "methods".


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> A
> Actually, YOU ARE! That's what you signed up for, remember? If you approached me that way, I'd not only not tip you, but report you to whomever you're*.* delvering for & state you're begging for tips, because that's what you're doing, regardless of your "methods".


*&#128591;*
Please do not order food in the apps if you are going to have that mentality. Every delivery should be a pleasant experience for the driver and the customer. A delivery driver requesting a tip, which is not mandatory but expected, should not surprise and/or upset a customer to a point where they are now having an unpleasant delivery experience. If you, as a customer, decide that you had an unpleasant and negative experience, when everything else about the driver and their presentation at the door was great, because YOU didn't tip and the driver was asking for clarification, the problem is not the driver. Furthermore, if you report that driver for making the inquiry, while that your right, is not morally and ethically correct. Which at that point, goes back to basics with your own parents when they taught you right and wrong and if it was them that failed you or it was you that at some point, even though you were taught correctly, your personality chose a different path in life.

Seems you also have a problem with reading and following directions as I requested that we do not bring up the tip inquiry portion of my story. Are you trying to get people riled up or was it just burning inside of you to still tell me how you felt even though I asked you not to? Thanks


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Horseshoe theory &#128077;
> 
> If the bible said it, it _must _be true! &#128523;


I don't believe wholeheartedly in the bible but I believe in ancient prophecies


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's ALWAYS leave at the door....its damn near illegal to do cash tips nowadays....so when he got called out its went from uber eats to door dash...hes on the wrong website huh


I have gotten recent cash tips from deliveries and I get a lot of deliveries still that are not leave at the door. I have never heard of anyone turning down cash tips.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I have gotten recent cash tips from deliveries and I get a lot of deliveries still that are not leave at the door. I have never heard of anyone turning down cash tips.


You not even suppose to be within 6 feet of the customer you not suppose to have any contact with them...i think you're lying...honestly


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You not even suppose to be within 6 feet of the customer you not suppose to have any contact with them...i think you're lying...honestly


No such rule exists. But of course you think I'm lying. We are all Klan here, you caught us.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Come on, you claim you went to a mixed school and live in a area with a lot of African Americans right, how is you don't know they are the most racist people on the planet? I spent most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and learned this the first day I was there, if I thought about it which I won't I could give you a hundred stories like yours and even with black celebrities they are terrible at least most of them. This is one of the reasons I don't give a shit about them.



The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Now you need to report the dumb little black girl and get her kicked off the platform.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

The Jax said:


> *&#128591;*
> Please do not order food in the apps if you are going to have that mentality. Every delivery should be a pleasant experience for the driver and the customer. A delivery driver requesting a tip, which is not mandatory but expected, should not surprise and/or upset a customer to a point where they are now having an unpleasant delivery experience. If you, as a customer, decide that you had an unpleasant and negative experience, when everything else about the driver and their presentation at the door was great, because YOU didn't tip and the driver was asking for clarification, the problem is not the driver. Furthermore, if you report that driver for making the inquiry, while that your right, is not morally and ethically correct. Which at that point, goes back to basics with your own parents when they taught you right and wrong and if it was them that failed you or it was you that at some point, even though you were taught correctly, your personality chose a different path in life.
> 
> Seems you also have a problem with reading and following directions as I requested that we do not bring up the tip inquiry portion of my story. Are you trying to get people riled up or was it just burning inside of you to still tell me how you felt even though I asked you not to? Thanks


everyone is bring up the tip cause you said you ask for it,and she said she doesn't tip white people. Maybe you learned a lesson don't ask for tips. People don't like it. (she shouldn't have spit on you no matter what)


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Well the bible say after 400 years the race that was shipped around the world as slaves would have their oppressors bow to them...the first black slave got here in 1619


Can you cite the passage this comes from?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Can you cite the passage this comes from?


Genesis 15:13

_"God_ said to Abram, "Know for sure that your descendants will be strangers in a land that is not theirs, where they will be enslaved and oppressed for four hundred years."

The autistic supremacist will say "that don't sound like black people at all"&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; they keep me young


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Wait you claim to be a delivery professional but when a customer didn’t hand you a tip you spoke up?

This has nothing to do with race or creed so shame on you for bringing it up.

YOU SHOULD FIND A NEW JOB BECAUSE CUSTOMER SERVICE IS NOT YOUR FORTE.

You should have called her a c***, taken the brotherly beat down on camera and then staged a riot at their location with a bunch of pissed of white people, arsonists and professional delivery drivers.

check mate.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Can you cite the passage this comes from?





Uber's Guber said:


> Did your thesis come to a conclusion that hood-dwellers are shitty tippers? I didn't have to rely on my college degree to discover early on that offering rideshare in the hoods came with a risk; no tips, false ratings, endangerment to life & property.
> There's a reason why businesses board up windows and vacate shitty neighborhoods: the returns on investment are shitty! In 20 years, the next generation of college brats will be writing their thesis on the effects & outcomes of the knee-kneeling money-pandering wasted efforts that took place in this generation to change a hood-dwelling gangsta culture that doesn't want to change.
> The song remains the same.


African Americans are shitty tippers period if you get a dollar when you should have gotten 10.00 you should be thankful.



Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the BLM movement wants the police departments to be defunded, and they want the freedom to "police" their own neighborhoods.
> Their type of policy sounds like they're in favor of segregation, so why argue?...I say if the black communities want to "build a wall" and separate themselves from the rest of society, more power to them; why deny them the same high-level of success all the other black self-governing countries are enjoying? :rollseyes:


We can only hope.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm noticing an increase in "attitudes" this week, compared to two months ago when I last drove. I had a grocery store pickup yesterday, under $4 and it took half an hour of my time. Two women, one very large older woman holding two Starbucks cups; she stood and watched the younger woman do all the work- it took at least 5 trips in and out of the apartment- and stared at me the entire time. I was pretty sure that she was just waiting for me to get an impatient look on my face. I maintained my poker face, thanked them, and left with no tip of course. As I drove around the parking lot to leave, a young punk sitting on the balcony cussed me out for no reason. Not sure what he expected, why didn't he get his lazy butt down to help? I had a ping from that same address not 15 minutes later....nope!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm noticing an increase in "attitudes" this week, compared to two months ago when I last drove. I had a grocery store pickup yesterday, under $4 and it took half an hour of my time. Two women, one very large older woman holding two Starbucks cups; she stood and watched the younger woman do all the work- it took at least 5 trips in and out of the apartment- and stared at me the entire time. I was pretty sure that she was just waiting for me to get an impatient look on my face. I maintained my poker face, thanked them, and left with no tip of course. As I drove around the parking lot to leave, a young punk sitting on the balcony cussed me out for no reason. Not sure what he expected, why didn't he get his lazy butt down to help? I had a ping from that same address not 15 minutes later....nope!


My first thought is disgusting human beings who deserve every ounce of pain they receive.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm sick of white supremist lying to get mobs of whites mad at blacks..thats the only reason he posted this


The funny thing is just take a look online and if you dare you will see black on white crime since the 60's when MLK was robbing and burning.

I can see they are deleting my posts so I am being sensored of course, ha ha ha, good old USA one of the most screwed up societies on planet earth.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> She would be 6 feet under if she tried to spit on my neck.


MODS! Wtf! Why would someone edit whay I said? You guys are literally putting words in my mouth?? I didn't say this?


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Did your thesis come to a conclusion that hood-dwellers are shitty tippers? I didn't have to rely on my college degree to discover early on that offering rideshare in the hoods came with a risk; no tips, false ratings, endangerment to life & property.
> There's a reason why businesses board up windows and vacate shitty neighborhoods: the returns on investment are shitty! In 20 years, the next generation of college brats will be writing their thesis on the effects & outcomes of the knee-kneeling money-pandering wasted efforts that took place in this generation to change a hood-dwelling gangsta culture that doesn't want to change.
> The song remains the same.


The TRUTH hurts some but you hit it right like a NAIL! Well done!


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Im giving you a HUGE credit for being a much bigger and smarter person in this situation, unfortunately as gig-workers we dont have much rights(unless one wants to get deactivate of course) and force to tolerate all kind of sh!t ( uber/lyft calls it "customer service". In that particular situation it was the best for YOU to leave it without further confrontation. Please dont feel bad , that person clearly full of sh!t and sooner or later it will comeback to her.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Genesis 15:13
> 
> _"God_ said to Abram, "Know for sure that your descendants will be strangers in a land that is not theirs, where they will be enslaved and oppressed for four hundred years."
> 
> The autistic supremacist will say "that don't sound like black people at all"&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; they keep me young


Well, the autistic supremacist part is not in the Bible, and I would argue that you fail to understand the context of that passage. Contextomy, I believe it what it is called and it is a logical fallacy.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I work for everything I have and I don't believe able bodied people should get handouts....i have receive NO stimulus money...i won't even accept the $1200..thats as conservative as it comes.. unlike this all American good ole boy turned welfare Queen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe a word out of your mouth, you are probably double dipping somehow, the problem with the protestors and people like you is you don't have a clue, I see these white protestors with black lives matter sign and say to myself if they ever walked through many black neighborhoods they would get a attacked the stupid idiots.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't believe wholeheartedly in the bible but I believe in ancient prophecies


We are all waiting on the edge of our seats for some more of your stupidity, you are with out a doubt a first class dummy.


----------



## I_liektoswim_9993 (Jun 6, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


now black live matters want to ruin the roads and 95? give me a break. they already want to destroy the nuclear family which has been the backbone of civliziation. NOTICE HOW THEY CONVENTIENTLY LEAVE OUT THE ROLE OF FATHERS.

11. Black Villages
We are committed to disrupting the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure requirement by supporting each other as extended families and "villages" that collectively care for one another, and especially "our" children to the degree that mothers, parents and children are comfortable.

Why havent' any of the leaders or the rallies mentioned anything about David Dorn who served his community and was an inspiration to all blacks?

If BLM, wants to make a difference, get a coalition and go to the white house and request a meeting nstead of blocking our streets!

democrat party fought to keep slavery on-going, democrat party was the party of the KKK, all the great afriican americans of the past were gop - frederick douglas, booker washington.

it's not a racism problem, it's a poverty issue - notice how https://www.statista.com/statistics/251877/murder-victims-in-the-us-by-race-ethnicity-and-gender/, the black community community makes up 50% of the murders even though they're only 13% of the population. Of course, crime is going to be higer in the inner city where there's not much opportunity. And where there's a lot more crime, then ther'es going to be more police encounters, more arrests and more chance of a screw-up arrest. Just my two cents...


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Racism is undiagnosed autism...or at least asperger in my opinion...alot of these all americans folks especially the president are all mentally and emotionally handicap


You were asked before to cool it on the autism slurs. Now I'm asking you to cool it.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


WTF do you expect? Slave job, slave conditions, you're treated as a slave.
Educate yourslf and start your own business.



kdyrpr said:


> You didn't approach the delivery the correct way. Whites are now required to bow and kneel when addressing a person of color. We MUST atone for our white privilege that we have been blessed with since birth.
> View attachment 471127
> View attachment 471127


NEVER.
As someone once said - I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees.
Never kneel.
Stand tall and be proud of who you are.
Nothing wrong with being white.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Could have been worse. She could have spit in your face.






You lucky bastard.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Told them I have some delicious food for them.


shes probably pissed you said this to her. IHOP is ****ing gross


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Write down the address. You'll know what to do next time you're in the area and have a couple minutes to spare.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> How do we know the OP's story is not a lie? Not sure what he'd gain by this lie but people lie all the time to get something out of it am I right? &#129335;‍♂


This is an anonymous forum. So we don't know if any story is true.

We evaluate them on a combination of factors. Such as our knowledge of the poster, how realistic it sounds, and what motives they'd have to lie.

To use legal definitions. I think most of us go with 'balance of probabilities' here. And in that sense, I believe the story is true. Going with the 'reasonable doubt' definition, I'd probably believe almost nothing posted on UP.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Did you preserve the shirt as evidence? DNA!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The most fascinating take away from this entire, ranting, deranged, taunting, accusation flinging, conspiracy theorizing, race bating, grammatically mangled thread is that there exist on Earth any humans who would order take-out from IHOP. Not to cast aspersions on a venerable breakfast venue, but how well do pancakes, whipped cream, and fried eggs really travel in paper bag?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> To use legal definitions. I think most of us go with 'balance of probabilities' here. And in that sense, I believe the story is true. *Going with the 'reasonable doubt' definition, I'd probably believe almost nothing posted on UP.*


Me too.



Blatherskite said:


> The most fascinating take away from this entire, ranting, deranged, taunting, accusation flinging, conspiracy theorizing, race bating, grammatically mangled thread is that there exist on Earth any humans who would order take-out from IHOP. Not to cast aspersions on a venerable breakfast venue, but how well do pancakes, whipped cream, and fried eggs really travel in paper bag?


Love this!

I'd be spitting with rage too, if I had such poor decision-making and taste. Maybe I could convince this thread that this bigoted woman is suffering enough having to live as herself.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All drop offs are no contact drop off..they disabled the. Cash tipping for corona...and blacks arent mad at random whites...as we seen just as many whites marching side by side with blacks.... and someone will have to be autistic to say Hey you say you was going to give me a cash tip... it's it is illegal to do a contact delivery let alone a cash tip ...the law say we must stand six feet or two arm length away from everybody and doordash and ubereats policy is all food is left at the door and the driver makes no contact with the passenger ...all cash tip options have been disabled





Bobbyk5487 said:


> Racism is undiagnosed autism...or at least asperger in my opinion...alot of these all americans folks especially the president are all mentally and emotionally handicap


Seems like you have an issue with autistic people. You think very little of them? Sounds like you're try compensating for something that's lacking, putting down people with a disability. Which by the way varies. You obviously know very little about it.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Rofl, as others have probably alrdy have said, your first mistake was taking a "will tip cash".


----------



## faruktheblackone (Aug 31, 2019)

2 white fat kids threw on me literally on my tshirt just to have fun last year one another spit in my car during the ride just because I'm an immigrant with a masters degree driving for uber speaking 3 languages, whatever it's their level not mine ,being a human being is more different than being an animal,thanks


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> You didn't approach the delivery the correct way. Whites are now required to bow and kneel when addressing a person of color. We MUST atone for our white privilege that we have been blessed with since birth.
> View attachment 471127
> View attachment 471127


lol


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Could have been worse. She could have spit in your face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She will get what she deserves



faruktheblackone said:


> 2 white fat kids threw on me literally on my tshirt just to have fun last year one another spit in my car during the ride just because I'm an immigrant with a masters degree driving for uber speaking 3 languages, whatever it's their level not mine ,being a human being is more different than being an animal,thanks


Most of my problems have been with whites also, usually white women, I've had issues with Hispanics, Blacks also but the area I live now my riders mainly White, Hispanic or Caribbean almost no African Americans, 10-4.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


There is no monopoly on decency. Decent people span across the board, sadly...so do ignorant A-h0es.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> No one is born a racist.
> 
> it is ALWAYS taught.
> 
> Put 50 black pre-school children in the same room with 50 pre-school white children and they will play together oblivious to skin color.


The question is who did teach? 
A lot of kids have been learning from their own experiences. I believe Hollywood movies influence a lot to kids from all over the world. Those movies always try to give us messages that how bad communists are, Russian are heartless and Italians are mafias, blacks do thugs and Mexicans do drug trafficking and so on. Most of US citizens don't trust Russians because of those movies.
Blacks are friendly people in nature. They love to stay outside of their houses and play together in neighborhood when whites are living isolated, staying inside and don't like to make friends in street. This is huge different behaviors of two majority races in US.
When you make friends with black you will be convinced that they are good people with good heart. Their neighbors will treat you as a good guy. But if you seemed like you ignore them, you will be disliked in a second. That is needed to be solved too because a lot of white people in US are seemed to be ignoring every one including their race ( I believe they are worrying of making mistakes to others ). So there conflicts kicks in between two majority races in US because of two different nature of living.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Wait you claim to be a delivery professional but when a customer didn't hand you a tip you spoke up?
> 
> This has nothing to do with race or creed so shame on you for bringing it up.
> 
> ...


Like whites use to do to black towns if the blacks had too many cadillacs


Fargle said:


> You were asked before to cool it on the autism slurs. Now I'm asking you to cool it.





Mkang14 said:


> Seems like you have an issue with autistic people. You think very little of them? Sounds like you're try compensating for something that's lacking, putting down people with a disability. Which by the way varies. You obviously know very little about it.


Well like I clearly point out but y'all all americans don't understand and can't mentally process is its like how all Republicans aren't kkk but ALL kkk are Republicans...i know I know the democrats started the kkk but you'll have to be pretty mentally ill to claim the Republican party isn't the home of the kkk...and you'll have to be mentally ill to listen to white supremacist from back in the day til now and not conclude that they show signs...trump and his cult...if you support him fine...but if you think he's the best thing since Jesus...go get your diagnosis...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Okay, there's debate, conversation, etc. Then there is this. Hate speech should not be allowed.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Okay, there's debate, conversation, etc. Then there is this. Hate speech should not be allowed.


You forgot to add unless it's directed at blacks


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> The question is who did teach?
> A lot of kids have been learning from their own experiences. I believe Hollywood movies influence a lot to kids from all over the world. Those movies always try to give us messages that how bad communists are, Russian are heartless and Italians are mafias, blacks do thugs and Mexicans do drug trafficking and so on. Most of US citizens don't trust Russians because of those movies.
> Blacks are friendly people in nature. They love to stay outside of their houses and play together in neighborhood when whites are living isolated, staying inside and don't like to make friends in street. This is huge different behaviors of two majority races in US.
> When you make friends with black you will be convinced that they are good people with good heart. Their neighbors will treat you as a good guy. But if you seemed like you ignore them, you will be disliked in a second. That is needed to be solved too because a lot of white people in US are seemed to be ignoring every one including their race ( I believe they are worrying of making mistakes to others ). So there conflicts kicks in between two majority races in US because of two different nature of living.





welikecamping said:


> Okay, there's debate, conversation, etc. Then there is this. Hate speech should not be allowed.


Too many Cadillac's, ha ha ha, you are out there dude.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Too many Cadillac's, ha ha ha, you are out there dude.


Funny you have shown your self to be the worst kind of racist with no redeemable qualities at all yet no one is attacking the vile things you have said...that shows that the others here feel just like you


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Like whites use to do to black towns if the blacks had too many cadillacs
> 
> Well like I clearly point out but y'all all americans don't understand and can't mentally process is its like how all Republicans aren't kkk but ALL kkk are Republicans...i know I know the democrats started the kkk but you'll have to be pretty mentally ill to claim the Republican party isn't the home of the kkk...and you'll have to be mentally ill to listen to white supremacist from back in the day til now and not conclude that they show signs of re tardation...trump and his cult is re tarded...if you support him fine...but if you think he's the best thing since Jesus...go get your diagnosis...


You have a lot of nerve writing that paragraph, run on sentence. Then calling people " re tarded". Incoherent and Projecting. Especially towards a group of people that have nothing to do with this (autistic).


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The bottom line is this whole story is a lie... Doordash would never instruct him to stand face-to-face with the customer and demand that they hand him a cash tip even if it is true he instigated the whole situation he could have received or giving the customer covid 19 with his stupid action and now he's trying to play the victim ...he's full of estrogen... he need to go get his diagnosis...



Mkang14 said:


> You have a lot of nerve writing that paragraph, run on sentence. Then calling people " re tarded". Incoherent and Projecting.


Ooo you got me!!!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You forgot to add unless it's directed at blacks


Yet, once again, it is you with the insults, fuzzy logic and racism.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Yet, once again, it is you with the insults, fuzzy logic and racism.


Ok you are right...everyone that posted is right...im the only one that's wrong..its my natural low IQ that makes me so stupid and I sincerely apologize for 1 being born black and for 2 my people fighting to not be your slave anymore we need to get back in our place and all the rich blacks should give up their wealth to you deserving white people... once again I'm sorry


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You need serious help.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> You need serious help.


Will you help me get the help I need?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Funny you have shown your self to be the worst kind of racist with no redeemable qualities at all yet no one is attacking the vile things you have said...that shows that the others here feel just like you


No you are wrong, I say what many are thinking, stats are stats my racist black.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> No you are wrong, I say what many are thinking, stats are stats my racist black.


You definitely speak for a dying demographic


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sure. The first step you've taken. Admitting you have a problem is the right thing to do. Next, google "mental health counseling near me" find someone and make an appointment. Share your feelings. I hope that you find peace.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You definitely speak for a dying demographic


Not really you are creating new hatred daily toward African Americans did you notice not black but African Americans you can't win angry and racist. Even the Islanders hate you, how do you describe this? Not racism because they are black ha ha ha. You will never learn as we see local events you know what comes next, pissing off white man and the rest and this is a problem for you, when they start shooting of course oh no the racist after us, get off this site stupid.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Sure. The first step you've taken. Admitting you have a problem is the right thing to do. Next, google "mental health counseling near me" find someone and make an appointment. Share your feelings. I hope that you find peace.


Will you go with me?&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

No, this is your journey. Good luck, be well.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Not really you are creating new hatred daily toward African Americans did you notice not black but African Americans you can't win angry and racist. Even the Islanders hate you, how do you describe this? Not racism because they are black ha ha ha. You will never learn as we see local events you know what comes next, pissing off white man and the rest and this is a problem for you, when they start shooting of course oh no the racist after us, get off this site stupid.


Let's let the natives settle this once and for all








welikecamping said:


> No, this is your journey. Good luck, be well.


im going to do it..hopefully next time you hear from my I'll be a tap dance docile fried chicken eating submissive ****


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Ok you are right...everyone that posted is right...im the only one that's wrong..its my natural low IQ that makes me so stupid and I sincerely apologize for 1 being born black and for 2 my people fighting to not be your slave anymore we need to get back in our place and all the rich blacks should give up their wealth to you deserving white people... once again I'm sorry


You can be wrong, and it have nothing to do with your race or skin color. Just like the rest of us can.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

M62 said:


> You can be wrong, and it have nothing to do with your race or skin color. Just like the rest of us can.


But I'm the only one wrong here today huh..ok I got you&#128077;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> But I'm the only one wrong here today huh..ok I got you&#128077;


In the 10 pages of posts in this thread, there are plenty of people arguing the other is wrong.

I'm pretty sure @Mkang14 would still disagree with your autism remarks if you were white, green or purple.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

M62 said:


> In the 10 pages of posts in this thread, there are plenty of people arguing the other is wrong.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @Mkang14 would still disagree with your autism remarks if you were white, green or purple.


Playing the victim oh shit.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

M62 said:


> In the 10 pages of posts in this thread, there are plenty of people arguing the other is wrong.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @Mkang14 would still disagree with your autism remarks if you were white, green or purple.


Would you say white America is full of hypocrisy? To me this is autism...or at least extreme delusion of grandeur

https://m.worldstarhiphop.com/android/video.php?v=wshhZ2lzkM7gfBP28W0Y


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Would you say white America is full of hypocrisy? To me this is autism...or at least extreme delusion of grandeur
> 
> https://m.worldstarhiphop.com/android/video.php?v=wshhZ2lzkM7gfBP28W0Y


Why are you still harping on about autism?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Because he sees that it triggers an emotional response, and oddly, I get the feeling he is getting off on it . Or, I could be wrong too.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have to agree with some of the other posters, you should have gone out to your car, called 911, and report an assault. Spitting on someone is a felony, you go to jail for it. All the information about race, location, ect is immaterial to the facts of the case being you were spit on by a person you delivered food to. Do you know what race baiting is ?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I have to agree with some of the other posters, you should have gone out to your car, called 911, and report an assault. Spitting on someone is a felony, you go to jail for it. All the information about race, location, ect is immaterial to the facts of the case being you were spit on by a person you delivered food to. Do you know what race baiting is ?


So true, I have been in areas of South Florida that when you get that shit you leave and forget it, watch first48 with the real hood deal, am I going to ask a black woman in the hood or a place that seems to be this mam the tip please, ha ha ha.......... Sorry I missed your point but finally got it, you have to admit after some thought did he mention hood, oh shit.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


If you are a consultant and develop delivery systems why do you have this job? Sounds like the system for your food deliveries has a couple of flaws in it.



The Jax said:


> Bad advice. We aren't out here deliverimg to do customers and the apps a favor by delivering their food for $2 and $3 minus expenses and income tax. Again, I have been delivering over 20 years and develop delivery systems for restaurants large and small. A delivery driver should always inquire on a no tip delivery if the customer is intending to tip at the door or not.
> 
> With that said, I believe in my original post, I requested we don't bring this tipping thing up. I am not in the mood to go off topic and get in a pissing match about it being my experience and education on the matter trumps most other OPs. My thesis for my grad degree was on gratituity and the psychology behind it. So, lets stay on topic and if you want to discuss it, make another thread somewhere about it and let me know and I will be happy to engage. Thanks.


A degree majoring in Gratuity and psychology explains the Uber driving as an actual job. But surely you could see her justified actions in the collective guilt of all white people, born and unborn as yet.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

simont23 said:


> If you are a consultant and develop delivery systems why do you have this job? Sounds like the system for your food deliveries has a couple of flaws in it.
> 
> 
> A degree majoring in Gratuity and psychology explains the Uber driving as an actual job. But surely you could see her justified actions in the collective guilt of all white people, born and unborn as yet.


What, another one, you are the victim.


simont23 said:


> If you are a consultant and develop delivery systems why do you have this job? Sounds like the system for your food deliveries has a couple of flaws in it.
> 
> 
> A degree majoring in Gratuity and psychology explains the Uber driving as an actual job. But surely you could see her justified actions in the collective guilt of all white people, born and unborn as yet.


Ha Ha Ha, you are an asshole.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

How many psychologists does it take to change a lightbulb?..................... Only one, but it has to want to change!!!


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Wait for a week or two to pass, go to a hardware store, buy a 5-gallon hot red paint and go dump it all over their front door and steps. Better yet pay an uber guy $100 to do it for you after you tell him the story!


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Very suspicious. You didn't report this? You keep "backup shirts" in your car? Are you just stirring up BS??


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ Duh! Need a thread on usual and unusual things drivers keep in the car. Are you clueless or just act as one?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

4000 rides said:


> Very suspicious. You didn't report this? You keep "backup shirts" in your car? Are you just stirring up BS??


I keep a change of clothes (shoes, socks, shorts, underwear, shirt) in my car. Have been doing that for at least 30 years now. Has come in handy a few times over the years.

I would have reported the incident to GrubHub or who ever it was through.

I said earlier I would have reported it to the police. Some posted it is not worth it. In my opinion it is, by not reporting it she gets away with this disgusting action. Sure maybe the police won't do anything and maybe it will piss her off and she might try to come after you. But just maybe she will suffer some repercussions for her disgusting act.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Ubericator said:


> Wait for a week or two to pass, go to a hardware store, buy a 5-gallon hot red paint and go dump it all over their front door and steps. Better yet pay an uber guy $100 to do it for you after you tell him the story!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Could be considered assault during a pandemic. At any rate, call csr and at the very least ask to never be matched again. They will potentially suspend their account.



kdyrpr said:


> You didn't approach the delivery the correct way. Whites are now required to bow and kneel when addressing a person of color. We MUST atone for our white privilege that we have been blessed with since birth.
> View attachment 471127
> View attachment 471127


Oh come now. No need to be talking like that. Just because there is one person acting like a bigoted jerk doesn't mean you can judge everyone with the same skin tone that way. You're no better than the spitting lady if that's how you act.

Just reading through this whole thread. Yikes. A few people with some real problems with black people in general.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Spitting is a crime. I would have called the police. Gee I wonder why people become racist


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I wonder why people become racist


Well to start with, they might suffer from an inability or unwillingness to differentiate the actions of an individual from those of other individuals from the same group. Human fear response tuned towards generalization.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


If treated you like that next time if you get order. To same address. Open carefully the package and dress up their food with little urine then tell them to enjoy the delicious food ..


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


So that would be considered assault. I would have placed a call to the police from the car and pressed charges. Additionally I'd do everything possible to get them banned from using uber eats by reporting their actions including a police report backing up the incident.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Wtf.
> 
> I wouldnt have been as polite. Woulda rolled my eyes and go, hypocrite or thanks for fueling racism.
> 
> ...


I'd of said I guess I deserved that for spitting on your pancakes. Now we're even.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry this happened to you but you should consider yourself lucky if you've only had one incident in 20+ years.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


That's assault. I would have gone one block over and called them. You have the proof with DNA on your shirt. If they won't do anything, get a lawyer and file a lawsuit if it looks like there's anything worth taking. And i would have also immediately reported it to Uber.or whatever app it was.

So many people come on here with these sad stories but do NOTHING. Why do you bother telling us? Also, your assumption that going to a "mixed" school means anything is wrong. There are racists on both sides, and tensions are high as HELL right now. You knew the neighborhood and CHOSE to antagonize the customer. They probably had no intention of tipping ANYONE, but in any case, starting shit with a customer never ends well, and you did it in a black neighborhood as a white person, in the middle of a pandemic with rioting going on. What the hell? Next time throw your trash in their yard as you leave and keep your mouth shut.

When i was 18 i lived with my best friend in her neighborhood after my mom kicked me out. I'm white, she was black and so was everyone for 10 blocks in any direction. I would not have done what you just did because I know better. I don't know how old you are, but if you're not familiar with some of the crap that happened to white people in the Rodney King riots, go read about it. Sometimes you just shouldn't poke the bear. That doesn't mean you're racist, it means you have common sense. Read the room.



The Jax said:


> Bad advice. We aren't out here deliverimg to do customers and the apps a favor by delivering their food for $2 and $3 minus expenses and income tax. Again, I have been delivering over 20 years and develop delivery systems for restaurants large and small. A delivery driver should always inquire on a no tip delivery if the customer is intending to tip at the door or not.
> 
> With that said, I believe in my original post, I requested we don't bring this tipping thing up. I am not in the mood to go off topic and get in a pissing match about it being my experience and education on the matter trumps most other OPs. My thesis for my grad degree was on gratituity and the psychology behind it. So, lets stay on topic and if you want to discuss it, make another thread somewhere about it and let me know and I will be happy to engage. Thanks.


Again, read the effing room. You're lucky you weren't hurt. At least you had the sense to leave and not argue at THAT point.

Did your thesis mention police brutality, rioting, pandemics? Because it sounds like you were missing some data that's applicable NOW.

I work with a lot of people with Phds. Doesn't mean what they studied carries over in real life because real life is not so clear and you can never control all the variables.

If i sound like a *****, it's because I don't want you to get yourself killed. Rule #1 in delivery (you should know after 20 years) is don't get killed. Next is don't get hurt.

Get a tip is nice, but it's way behind those two.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I then confirmed that there was spit on the back of my shirt.


Was the spit black? 
Oh I meant, was she black?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Blatherskite said:


> The most fascinating take away from this entire, ranting, deranged, taunting, accusation flinging, conspiracy theorizing, race bating, grammatically mangled thread is that there exist on Earth any humans who would order take-out from IHOP. Not to cast aspersions on a venerable breakfast venue, but how well do pancakes, whipped cream, and fried eggs really travel in paper bag?


Also, IHOP puts as much in each bag as they can, so the bags don't close and don't fit in insulated bags that most drivers carry (I can usually get one in my old pizza bags set up with the opening up, but that's about it, and it has to be propped up or the top items would topple over). I did a bunch of IHOP deliveries when ubereats started in my neighborhood and was doing 3.5x surge at night and they were the main place open, and i could tell that food did not travel well.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yeah now was a great time to post this attack by blacks in the ghetto against you a helpless harmless innocent white man....you posted this with a pure heart and good intentions....lie or not you posted this with sinister intent and you and everyone else knows it
> 
> Door dash is no contact also


That's the DEFAULT. Customer can change it. Although when they do i ignore it. I don't take orders with no or crap tips in the first place, though. I would never believe "cash tip". That's no different from "I'll tip you in the app"


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Well to start with, they might suffer from an inability or unwillingness to differentiate the actions of an individual from those of other individuals from the same group. Human fear response tuned towards generalization.


Pretty much.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Also, IHOP puts as much in each bag as they can, so the bags don't close and don't fit in insulated bags that most drivers carry (I can usually get one in my old pizza bags set up with the opening up, but that's about it, and it has to be propped up or the top items would topple over). I did a bunch of IHOP deliveries when ubereats started in my neighborhood and was doing 3.5x surge at night and they were the main place open, and i could tell that food did not travel well.
> 
> 
> That's the DEFAULT. Customer can change it. Although when they do i ignore it. I don't take orders with no or crap tips in the first place, though. I would never believe "cash tip". That's no different from "I'll tip you in the app"


Could you imagine a situation where humbly said "hey where my cash tip you promised" from a guy audacious enough to post a racially charge post in the middle of a race riot?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

simont23 said:


> If you are a consultant and develop delivery systems why do you have this job?


Because in my off time, I still enjoy delivering. My "system" is not a system at all. If is developed per client based on their needs and is not a specific system altered or tailored to a specific need. Usually its built from the ground up for each particular project. Thanks.



4000 rides said:


> Very suspicious. You didn't report this?


I don't need to report it. One, I am not a spiteful person that gets joy in revenge or hurting other people. Two, you need to put on your thinking cap when situations like this arise. Calling the police would create a more worse outcome then just understanding that walking away is a better option. First, the police were not there to see it. They would need to interview everyone and then determine if there should be charges. The probability of charges is low and rolling the dice. Second, my name and address would end up in a public police report which would then, could be used as a mechanism to retaliate and post on social media with the suspect, charged or not, could call me a racist for reporting her and that could go anywhere from nasty harassment on social media all the way up to national news (DD Driver racist). So walking away and not saying anything was the best solution here.



4000 rides said:


> You keep "backup shirts" in your car? Are you just stirring up BS??


I have backup shirts because I travel up and down the east coast visiting clients (restaurants) all day everyday (just about). It is not uncommon I am very far from home. This is where my Planet Fitness gym membership comes in handy (or truck stop) as I can shower in the middle of the day and change clothes if needed. There are also situations where my clothes will get soiled from rain, stains from food (oops!), or from working at a client's location and getting debris on it from some type of cleaning or project. So I carry backup clothes in my car.



goneubering said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you but you should consider yourself lucky if you've only had one incident in 20+ years.


Well i've never been spit on so yea, its a first in all this time.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's the DEFAULT. Customer can change it. Although when they do i ignore it. I don't take orders with no or crap tips in the first place, though. I would never believe "cash tip". That's no different from "I'll tip you in the app"


You have a point. In my experience, the nicer areas will say cash tip on the DD app because customers believe DD takes the tips (not debating this either way, just relating customer feedback). However, in the more poorer areas, customers, again in my experience, are notorious for putting cash tip on fast food orders to bait drivers because they know there is a high possibility there will be many drivers canceling the order because the driver has to wait in line at drive thru. I say baiting because in this particular situation, they will have some excuse at the door like, "Oh I just realized I don't have cash sorry", etc when they really had no intention of tipping you. I know their games and I do not take those orders. IHOP, on the other hand, my experience is if customers don't tip on the app, they 7 out of 10 tip cash at the door, regardless of the area.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The Jax said:
I had a customer order 26 chicken sandwiches and no tip. Knowing how good the sandwiches are, I got to the house and left the food in the car and then confronted the customer at the door and asked them if they were tipping cash at the door or opting out. He said opting out and I said, "Ok, thats fine. As an independent contractor, its also my choice to cancel. I will be returning your order to the store. I am really sorry for the inconvenience". Then started walking back to my car and not looking back. Let me tell you, everyone's wallets at the house magically opened up. Walked away with $18 and they got their chicken sandwiches. LOL

This type of sht is why u got spit on, not some racial BS.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Because in my off time, I still enjoy delivering. My "system" is not a system at all. If is developed per client based on their needs and is not a specific system altered or tailored to a specific need. Usually its built from the ground up for each particular project. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I don't need to report it. One, I am not a spiteful person that gets joy in revenge or hurting other people. Two, you need to put on your thinking cap when situations like this arise. Calling the police would create a more worse outcome then just understanding that walking away is a better option. First, the police were not there to see it. They would need to interview everyone and then determine if there should be charges. The probability of charges is low and rolling the dice. Second, my name and address would end up in a public police report which would then, could be used as a mechanism to retaliate and post on social media with the suspect, charged or not, could call me a racist for reporting her and that could go anywhere from nasty harassment on social media all the way up to national news (DD Driver racist). So walking away and not saying anything was the best solution here.
> ...


I think you make some good points is it worth it, no. If you are real which in my opinion 50/50, I know worse than this happens around the US daily with racism, I will say this again, we are products of our environment, I spent most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and there is racism through the roof against white people and all, now when it was more mixed was their white racism, no doubt, a lot of mean, hard core types, I think it is part of it, we as humans are survivors, now the left wing chooses to jam it down our throats and figure we will cave, I really don't think so. Of course I am an asshole. I remember first moving to SE Florida, the ******** you couldn't work with many of them, so hateful and rude, no matter how nice and friendly you were, now they were driven out of SE Florida, am I heart broken no, but Fort Lauderdale was a great place at one time. Now the place is unlivable for many, they are coming to the West coast, the whole South Florida will look like the SE one day this we know.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> The Jax said:


Your comment is inappropriate and does not add to the thread. I did not say that in this thread.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

The Jax said:


> Because in my off time, I still enjoy delivering. My "system" is not a system at all. If is developed per client based on their needs and is not a specific system altered or tailored to a specific need. Usually its built from the ground up for each particular project. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I don't need to report it. One, I am not a spiteful person that gets joy in revenge or hurting other people. Two, you need to put on your thinking cap when situations like this arise. Calling the police would create a more worse outcome then just understanding that walking away is a better option. First, the police were not there to see it. They would need to interview everyone and then determine if there should be charges. The probability of charges is low and rolling the dice. Second, my name and address would end up in a public police report which would then, could be used as a mechanism to retaliate and post on social media with the suspect, charged or not, could call me a racist for reporting her and that could go anywhere from nasty harassment on social media all the way up to national news (DD Driver racist). So walking away and not saying anything was the best solution here.
> ...


If a pax spit on me for any reason I would report it, especially during a pandemic. There are bus drivers who literally died of COVID after being spit on by a crazy pax. You don't know if that person has COVID. They may not even know. I've 1 starred pax for less. I expect to be respected when people are in my car. I have also kicked people out of my car before (though very rarely).

Does DD not handle things like that well? I do definitely know that in my short stint with delivery vs. driving pax, I was shocked at how little a driver can do if they get a bad customer. On the people moving side of things, we can rate every pax and instantly never experience them again with a rating of under 3 stars. A low pax rating will degrade the reliability of service for them as drivers are warned by the low rating that it's a bad pax when they get the request. Every driver has their own standards, but many have a minimum pax rating they are willing to accept. Even if U/L won't remove terrible pax from the platform, you can somewhat svoid the horrible customers often by including pax rating in the request acceptance/decline process. Unless the problem is actually you (your rating will reflect), the pax will likely have acted that way to other people and so their rating will reflect that. This leads to dealing with very few creeps and jerks. A few slip through, but not many. On the delivery side, it seems like the ratings only go one way. There is no way to avoid bad customers or rate them if they are rude, unreasonable, or in your case spit on you after you deliver hot food to their door.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Your comment is inappropriate and does not add to the thread. I did not say that in this thread.


Oh brother, the truth is not what we seek in your world. The question is will we cure it, I hope.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Well I will say this, to ask for a tip in that environment doesn't make sense, I ordered Doordash yesterday a treat first time in 2 months I haven't cooked for myself, gave him 5.00 tip for a 25. order I thought that was fair, cost me 32 and the restaurant was within 2 miles, 10-4.
> 
> 
> Hold on now, I love that you are a self described nice person of course opinions vary widely, ha ha ha, but if someone is posting the truth with facts does this matter? And the truth is many American experiences are so well documented that we don't even need a link.


I never ask for tips in general. Also possibly a difference between driving people and delivery. Delivery pays such crap that you make almost nothing without tips. I would make probably $100-$200 in tips per week on average.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

K-pax said:


> I never ask for tips in general. Also possibly a difference between driving people and delivery. Delivery pays such crap that you make almost nothing without tips. I would make probably $100-$200 in tips per week on average.


Good for you at the height of season that would be great here, it is a company favored gig we all know this.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

K-pax said:


> I would make probably $100-$200 in tips per week on average.


I make much more than that but I tip fish. I know thats what got me into this situation in the first place. However, I have said it before and I will say it again. We are not here to do favors for customers and deliver their food for $2 and $3. Tips are completely optional for customers and never mandatory. However, as an independent contractor, taking any non-tip order, its still your choice to complete it, whether the customer likes it or not. Customers will cancel on us all the time after waiting at the restaurant too long or after we drove a long way to the restaurant. Its not a one way street. You don't have to tip but I don't have to deliver your order. I will say, I do not return delivery orders often but I still do once in awhile. In most cases, the customer will call or text and be very harassing, which gives me more ammunition that I feel "unsafe" to complete the delivery. I always return the food and never take it. If the restaurant says I can have it, I keep it but I don't usually ask. I make more than enough money to buy my own food.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I make much more than that but I tip fish. I know thats what got me into this situation in the first place. However, I have said it before and I will say it again. We are not here to do favors for customers and deliver their food for $2 and $3. Tips are completely optional for customers and never mandatory. However, as an independent contractor, taking any non-tip order, its still your choice to complete it, whether the customer likes it or not. Customers will cancel on us all the time after waiting at the restaurant too long or after we drove a long way to the restaurant. Its not a one way street. You don't have to tip but I don't have to deliver your order. I will say, I do not return delivery orders often but I still do once in awhile. In most cases, the customer will call or text and be very harassing, which gives me more ammunition that I feel "unsafe" to complete the delivery. I always return the food and never take it. If the restaurant says I can have it, I keep it but I don't usually ask. I make more than enough money to buy my own food.


10-4, you are awesome.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> 10-4, you are awesome.


Right back at you


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Wow, in my entire life, I've never met a black person like that. Amazing, sorry to hear this. You're a good sport, though.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know if Dr. Seuss could have made up a better story.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Wow, in my entire life, I've never met a black person like that. Amazing, sorry to hear this. You're a good sport, though.


Yeah, I have never experienced anything like that either.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

K-pax said:


> Yeah, I have never experienced anything like that either.


That is great, but spend 25 years in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and you might think different, huge problem I know it well, I am not saying it is just African American anyone who lives in places like this will tell you it's everyone who decides to stay, human nature we are survivors, when it gets rough for whatever reason you have to get tough also, I now live in Fort Myers and Naples and it is a lot better.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> That is great, but spend 25 years in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and you might think different, huge problem I know it well, I am not saying it is just African American anyone who lives in places like this will tell you it's everyone who decides to stay, human nature we are survivors, when it gets rough for whatever reason you have to get tough also, I now live in Fort Myers and Naples and it is a lot better.


I get along quite well with black folks.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I keep a change of clothes (shoes, socks, shorts, underwear, shirt) in my car. Have been doing that for at least 30 years now. Has come in handy a few times over the years.
> 
> I would have reported the incident to GrubHub or who ever it was through.
> 
> I said earlier I would have reported it to the police. Some posted it is not worth it. In my opinion it is, by not reporting it she gets away with this disgusting action. Sure maybe the police won't do anything and maybe it will piss her off and she might try to come after you. But just maybe she will suffer some repercussions for her disgusting act.


Me too. I started when I started smoking weed but didn't want to smell like it lol...so I would always keep an extra fresh shirt or 2 in the car at all times. Its just habit now.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Real late to the party, but that is assault. At least get the account deactivated and report these things right away next time.



islanddriver said:


> Wrong first rule is never ask a customer for a tip. a tip is a gratuity ( thank you). if you don't want to deliver food for $2 - $3 . then you should look for a new gig. So you did a thesis its based on your it's based on your opinion of the research you did, I'm sure there are hundreds out there that don't believe the same as you do. based on their research .


 You and your ilk are the reason paxholes think it's ok to treat us like dirt. You empower them to do so. You are the enemy.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Bad advice. We aren't out here deliverimg to do customers and the apps a favor by delivering their food for $2 and $3 minus expenses and income tax. Again, I have been delivering over 20 years and develop delivery systems for restaurants large and small. A delivery driver should always inquire on a no tip delivery if the customer is intending to tip at the door or not.
> 
> With that said, I believe in my original post, I requested we don't bring this tipping thing up. I am not in the mood to go off topic and get in a pissing match about it being my experience and education on the matter trumps most other OPs. My thesis for my grad degree was on gratituity and the psychology behind it. So, lets stay on topic and if you want to discuss it, make another thread somewhere about it and let me know and I will be happy to engage. Thanks.


Sorry, you had me until this post. Now I know you are a putz ( did i spell that correctly? )


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

You know where they live, make it your mission to catch their next delivery. You know what to do next. Those seals restaurants put , just get an extra glue or something. Just saying


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge...


You should go to the media; I'm sure this will be frontpage news: "White delivery man spat upon by black customers!"

Just kidding. There will never be such a headline. Take this as a learning experience: White people MUST learn to stand up for themselves, and protect their rights as white people - because otherwise, it's all downhill from here. I'm not saying you should disrespect others. Not at all, treat everybody with kindness and respect.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

crashman said:


> Just kidding. There will never be such a headline. Take this as a learning experience: White people MUST learn to stand up for themselves, and protect their rights *as white people* - because otherwise, it's all downhill from here.


&#129300;



> I'm not saying you should disrespect others. Not at all, treat everybody with kindness and respect.


Oh, all right then.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

If everyone who acted poorly got put in a cast and on crutches every time they acted up the world would be a better place. Call me whatever name you want, say whatever you want about my mother, but spit on me? Hope you got dental insurance because you’re gonna need it.

I have never understood why some people insist on provoking others. You may just provoke someone who was on their last straw whom shows back up to your dump with a can of gasoline.


----------



## Chanel#5 (Mar 15, 2020)

I also agree you should never ask for a tip if they are a good hearted person they will tip you if they are looking for 15 sec of fame ohh buddy u got it ,,, I’m very sorry that she spit on you but in a way you are lucky it could of been worse but at the same time that is very rude and disrespectful behavior I would of reported her and attached pictures


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


I've been driving Uber passengers for more than 5 years. Most of these people are okay, but some of them truly HATE white people. And if they (or anyone) for that matter, mentions a "cash tip" you're not gettin' one. But that spitting thing is truly disgusting. I'm so sorry. I've come to avoid black neighborhoods. If I have to drive to downtown Detroit I'll log out immediately, drive to Woodward Avenue (the main drag north to the nicer neighborhoods) and then log back in. I know it sounds racist, but I'm 67 years old and experience speaks volumes.



rman954 said:


> If everyone who acted poorly got put in a cast and on crutches every time they acted up the world would be a better place. Call me whatever name you want, say whatever you want about my mother, but spit on me? Hope you got dental insurance because you're gonna need it.
> 
> I have never understood why some people insist on provoking others. You may just provoke someone who was on their last straw whom shows back up to your dump with a can of gasoline.


Please do yourself a favor and don't ever use the word "whom" at all. You have no idea how to use it. Just because you're posting on a public website doesn't mean that you should use a word you never use otherwise.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Moderators, where are you? Multiple posts on this thread with fantasies of murdering a (presumably) black customer for spitting on a driver. In a featured thread, no less. You need to do better. I expect you to do better. I think we all have a right to expect that.

And, remember that this forum is publicly visible. I wouldn't think I would have to mention the great harm that would come upon this community of drivers if a news outlet were to publicize what's here with a headline like "Are Black Lives At Risk When Using Uber?"


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> I've been driving Uber passengers for more than 5 years. Most of these people are okay, but some of them truly HATE white people. And if they (or anyone) for that matter, mentions a "cash tip" you're not gettin' one. But that spitting thing is truly disgusting. I'm so sorry. I've come to avoid black neighborhoods. If I have to drive to downtown Detroit I'll log out immediately, drive to Woodward Avenue (the main drag north to the nicer neighborhoods) and then log back in. I know it sounds racist, but I'm 67 years old and experience speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> Please do yourself a favor and don't ever use the word "whom" at all. You have no idea how to use it. Just because you're posting on a public website doesn't mean that you should use a word you never use otherwise.


Direct object, indirect object, etc etc. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Press charges for assault. There is precedence to


The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


press charges there is precedence https://www.reference.com/world-view/spitting-someone-illegal-7f60134c13ccc698


----------



## Skystar (Jun 8, 2020)

Gettin' the idea?


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

A body cam is what is needed in this situation. It provides some proof of the incident. I would have reported the incident to the company and to the local police. The recording wouldn’t have had the spitting event but it would give the police cause to speak to the pax. However, don’t condemn an entire race because of one incident. I pick up in black neighborhoods every day and find almost everyone is respectful, hard working and pleasant. It’s unfortunate that you met these people, not because they were black, but because they are just terrible people who were not raised properly.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

I haven’t read all the comments. But you need to report her for racism. And also spitting on somebody is assault.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


1. Take note of that customer's profile name and address.

2. Consider the odds of that customer ordering Uber Eats again given the status of the lockdown.

3. Wait. There are good odds she might order again.

4. When #3 happens, go pick up the order.

5. Drive your car to a deserted spot

6. Add whatever organic bodily fluid(s) or solids you think would spice up the taste of the food.

7. Deliver chef's choice meal to hungry customer. Be sure to tell them Bon Appetite!

8. Always remember the Klingon proverb: Revenge is a dish best served cold.



TimmyWeekend said:


> I haven't read all the comments. But you need to report her for racism. And also spitting on somebody is assault.



First off he has to prove that she did what he's claiming.
And even if he can, he has to prove it was with malicious intent
Which is likely going to have more holes than Swiss cheese in any legal defense. Particularly given the fact the Plaintiff is one oppressive and extremely over privileged white male.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Come on, you claim you went to a mixed school and live in a area with a lot of African Americans right?


Incorrect, I went to a mixed school with people of all races.



LetsBeSmart said:


> Now you need to report the dumb little black girl and get her kicked off the platform.


Disagree. reporting this customer would open up and investigation on the delivery driver, not the customer. Remember, customers make the platforms money. Don't give them a reason to blame you for something, Nothing typically happens to customers that are reported unless its something major such as a physical assault or robbery or murder and stuff like that. In a lot of cases, the platform will refer those issues I just mentioned to law enforcement while still not taking any action towards a customer's account. I know this for a fact as I have worked with the platforms not only as a driver but also in other capacities.



islanddriver said:


> everyone is bring up the tip cause you said you ask for it,and she said she doesn't tip white people. Maybe you learned a lesson don't ask for tips. People don't like it.


As an independent contractor, I don't like taking $2 and $3 orders all day. As I operate as my own business, and its "customary" and "voluntary" in America to receive a tip, customers don't have the leave a tip but it is expected and I will always ask. Lesson not learned.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Wait you claim to be a delivery professional but when a customer didn't hand you a tip you spoke up?


I am a delivery professional. I am not only an active driver but develop delivery systems, train drivers, have a car dedicated to delivering, have commercial auto insurance, own my own hot bag (the good ones), and dress professionally when doing deliveries. So yes, I claim to be a delivery professional. Yes, I spoke up because you should always inquire on a no tip order if a customer is tipping in cash or are they opting out.



Mtbsrfun said:


> YOU SHOULD FIND A NEW JOB BECAUSE CUSTOMER SERVICE IS NOT YOUR FORTE.


Actually, customer service *IS* my forte. Inquiring about a tip does not translate into giving bad customer service. You ordered food. You did not tip. I am going to confirm if that was your intentions. If not, please remit tip. If so and opting out, thank you and enjoy your day.



Cvillegordo said:


> I had a grocery store pickup yesterday, under $4 and it took half an hour of my time. Two women, one very large older woman holding two Starbucks cups; she stood and watched the younger woman do all the work- it took at least 5 trips in and out of the apartment- and stared at me the entire time. I was pretty sure that she was just waiting for me to get an impatient look on my face. I maintained my poker face, thanked them, and left with no tip of course.


Absolutely not how I would of handled the situation. I rarely do grocery pickups because most of them order a ton of stuff and my work vehicle (designated for delivery and visiting clients) is a little 2 seater and would make the transport situation unsafe. Everyone once in awhile, I will do a grocery pickup if my car is in the shop getting regular maintenance and I have my off-time car which is a sedan. Upon arrival to the store to pickup, I will always text the customer and let them know I am at the store. I will take that opportunity to ask them if I am bringing the items to the doorstep, the foyer inside, or somewhere else inside the home or business. Upon arrival to the location, I identify the customer and confirm with them where they would like the order then will let them know if they are tipping in cash today, I am able to make change (I always have bills in my pocket to make change). Depending on how they react is how I move forward.

If they say they will tip in the app and it seems genuine, then I complete the drop off. If I can sense no tip is happening in the app OR they tell me they are not tipping and opting out, ANDI am required to make multiple trips with multiple bags (typically grocery orders more than $400), AND the initial payout is not reasonable (like a $7 payout), I will inform the customer that I appreciate their time and that I apologize but I will be returning the order to the store. I then contact support on my way back to cover my ass and tell them the customer wanted me to bring the items into the home and that I don't feel comfortable doing so (I would be more comfortable if they had a few bills to put in my pocket) and also i am not allowed to enter the home by the platforms rules (which I would ignore if I was a few dollars richer at the end of the delivery).

I have only done this twice on maybe close to 200 grocery orders. When I get back to the grocery store, I ask for a manager and just tell them customer refused delivery. They won't know nor do you need to waste their time with specifics. Maintain professionalism and help the grocery store employees unload your car. Move on to the next delivery where a customer appreciates your time and travel.

I also try not to do orders that are being delivered for someone else. In most cases, the person receiving the order is poor poor poor and is receiving the order as a charity and is not expecting or wants to pay even 25 cents to a delivery driver for their free $600 grocery order. In addition, the person ordering feels they already paid for the groceries so why tip the driver. In most cases, I cancel these before I even pick them up for those reasons. By the way, I am not saying being dirt poor is bad but I am not delivering to put myself in that situation by doing small compensation orders.



Tenderloin said:


> Im giving you a HUGE credit for being a much bigger and smarter person in this situation, unfortunately as gig-workers we dont have much rights(unless one wants to get deactivate of course) and force to tolerate all kind of sh!t ( uber/lyft calls it "customer service". In that particular situation it was the best for YOU to leave it without further confrontation.


Thank you and I agree. As i said in a previous comment, anything I do, like call the police, the delivery platforms will always fault me.



ghrdrd said:


> WTF do you expect? Slave job, slave conditions, you're treated as a slave.
> Educate yourslf and start your own business.


It don't have to be that way. I do have my own business with my own FEIN number and I pay my quarterly taxes on my delivery income, client income (I do restaurant consulting), and other business income. I don't feel like a slave because I know how to use the system where its a beneficial relationship. I take beneficial deliveries and rarely take $2 and $3 deliveries.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Could have been worse. She could have spit in your face.


Now *THAT* would of been a problem for them



flyntflossy10 said:


> shes probably pissed you said this to her. IHOP is @@@@ing gross


I laughed out loud at this. I don't think Ihop is gross but I do think its not very good. Most delivery orders I get from IHOP in multiple markets (I work in several different areas) are always going to the lower income area while the little mom and pop breakfast nooks have breakfast orders to the nicer areas of town. This is not my opinion. This is fact and my experience. It speaks for itself. In her defense though, she probably thought the food was a delicious. I always tell customers something positive about the food I am delivering (best pizza in town, etc) because it helps the delivery experience, customer ratings, and the tip.



hooj said:


> Write down the address. You'll know what to do next time you're in the area and have a couple minutes to spare.


No, I don't know what to do. Two wrongs don't make a right.



d'Uber said:


> Did you preserve the shirt as evidence? DNA!


I soaked the shirt overnight in sanitizer then threw it in the wash in the morning.



Blatherskite said:


> The most fascinating take away from this entire, ranting, deranged, taunting, accusation flinging, conspiracy theorizing, race bating, grammatically mangled thread is that there exist on Earth any humans who would order take-out from IHOP.


Firmly agree. I have eaten at IHOP with friends through the years and I have never enjoyed it. Their unsweet tea isn't bad though.



nurburgringsf said:


> Rofl, as others have probably alrdy have said, your first mistake was taking a "will tip cash".


Disagree. Its never a mistake. Its very rare someone puts it in the delivery instructions and I don't get a tip. However, keep in mind I am also very aware of this tactic in the poorer neighborhood where customers will put that just to bait the driver because there is a low payout and they usually will cancel. Those orders, I usually cancel from experience delivering to that particular house or street (20+years experience).



welikecamping said:


> Okay, there's debate, conversation, etc. Then there is this. Hate speech should not be allowed.


I agree. I did not share this story to create pr stir up hate and its disappointing.



kcdrvr15 said:


> I have to agree with some of the other posters, you should have gone out to your car, called 911, and report an assault. Spitting on someone is a felony, you go to jail for it. All the information about race, location, ect is immaterial to the facts of the case being you were spit on by a person you delivered food to. Do you know what race baiting is ?


I am not sure if thats a felony. This could of been a situation where she was egging me on to flip out so that I get in trouble (race baiting) but I am trying not to think too much into and keep it basic. She is not a very nice person and we can leave it at that.



LetsBeSmart said:


> am I going to ask a black woman in the hood or a place that seems to be this mam the tip please


Why not? My car. My time. My gas. My related expenses in regards to taxes and maintenance. However, not "tip please". More like, "Hi, I noticed you did not leave a tip in the app. Are you tipping in cash today or are you opting out?".



Ubericator said:


> Wait for a week or two to pass, go to a hardware store, buy a 5-gallon hot red paint and go dump it all over their front door and steps. Better yet pay an uber guy $100 to do it for you after you tell him the story!


Maybe thats you but it does not make me feel good to hurt other people, even if they most certainly deserve it.



4000 rides said:


> Very suspicious. You didn't report this? You keep "backup shirts" in your car? Are you just stirring up BS??


Its not. No I didn't. See other comments. I do, yes. See other comments. No, not my intentions.



FLKeys said:


> I keep a change of clothes (shoes, socks, shorts, underwear, shirt) in my car. Have been doing that for at least 30 years now. Has come in handy a few times over the years.
> 
> I would have reported the incident to GrubHub or who ever it was through.
> 
> I said earlier I would have reported it to the police. Some posted it is not worth it. In my opinion it is, by not reporting it she gets away with this disgusting action. Sure maybe the police won't do anything and maybe it will piss her off and she might try to come after you. But just maybe she will suffer some repercussions for her disgusting act.


Its smart to keep a change of clothes if you are working with food or in a restaurant, which I do both. This was a DoorDash order. Reporting it will just give DoorDash a reason to deactivate me while also never teaching the customer a lesson in the process.



K-pax said:


> Could be considered assault during a pandemic. At any rate, call csr and at the very least ask to never be matched again. They will potentially suspend their account.


Incorrect. Customers are how they make money. this would not happen.



Gby said:


> If treated you like that next time if you get order. To same address. Open carefully the package and dress up their food with little urine then tell them to enjoy the delicious food ..


Thats so wrong I won't even comment further...



JPaiva said:


> So that would be considered assault. I would have placed a call to the police from the car and pressed charges. Additionally I'd do everything possible to get them banned from using uber eats by reporting their actions including a police report backing up the incident.


Police need to be there to see it happen or its just your word against hers. As I have said in a previous comment, I don't need to give DoorDash a reason to deactivate me while at the same time I don't need my full name and address in a public police report the suspect and local protest groups have access to.



goneubering said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you but you should consider yourself lucky if you've only had one incident in 20+ years.


I agree



Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's assault. I would have gone one block over and called them. You have the proof with DNA on your shirt. If they won't do anything, get a lawyer and file a lawsuit if it looks like there's anything worth taking. And i would have also immediately reported it to Uber.or whatever app it was.


Not worth the fallout and the suspect knows it.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do you bother telling us?


Why not? Its related to the current events and how people are treating others and it could possibly affect other drivers so the story could help them keep their guard up.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> You knew the neighborhood and CHOSE to antagonize the customer. They probably had no intention of tipping ANYONE, but in any case, starting shit with a customer never ends well, and you did it in a black neighborhood as a white person, in the middle of a pandemic with rioting going on. What the hell?


Firmly disagree. I do not discriminate in any way other than my estimated and forecasted payout. I will deliver to the worst areas of town and not even let it bother me. In my experience, in mostly all cases, people who live in those neighborhoods are not out to bother the delivery drivers as they know if they do, deliveries will be delayed or stopped due to issues.

No intention of tipping? I agree. Starting "problems" with the customer? Nope. Its a simple tip inquiry. No need to get angry over a question relating to extra payment for services rendered.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did your thesis mention police brutality, rioting, pandemics? Because it sounds like you were missing some data that's applicable NOW.


It did not because the focus of my thesis for my grad degree was not about a customer's reactions where it would create a situation, nor am I a fortune teller.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Rule #1 in delivery (you should know after 20 years) is don't get killed. Next is don't get hurt.


This isn't the military and I don't deliver with the expectation I may not be coming home. Although in some neighborhoods, I can understand other driver's expectations in regards to that matter.



MarlboroMan said:


> Was the spit black?
> Oh I meant, was she black?


I don't know and yes.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Also, IHOP puts as much in each bag as they can, so the bags don't close and don't fit in insulated bags that most drivers carry


I agree. This is why I have large professional grade deliver bags and carry 6 of them.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Could you imagine a situation where humbly said "hey where my cash tip you promised" from a guy audacious enough to post a racially charge post in the middle of a race riot?


You mean this situation? My post is not racially charged, the comments from others tend to be though.



Chanel#5 said:


> I also agree you should never ask for a tip if they are a good hearted person they will tip you


Disagree. I am not doing deliveries hoping everyone is good hearted and tips so that it offsets the deliveries I lose money on for everyone else.



Jim1234 said:


> A body cam is what is needed in this situation. It provides some proof of the incident.


Disagree. Don't put yourself in situations where you would need a bodycam. If you happen to be in presented into a situation where you think you may have needed one, remember that its just a delivery job and not an opportunity to sue someone.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

The Jax said:


> Incorrect, I went to a mixed school with people of all races.
> 
> Disagree. reporting this customer would open up and investigation on the delivery driver, not the customer. Remember, customers make the platforms money. Don't give them a reason to blame you for something, Nothing typically happens to customers that are reported unless its something major such as a physical assault or robbery or murder and stuff like that. In a lot of cases, the platform will refer those issues I just mentioned to law enforcement while still not taking any action towards a customer's account. I know this for a fact as I have worked with the platforms not only as a driver but also in other capacities.
> 
> ...


Nah. They wouod not want the liability. If you died of covid after a customer spit on you, you could sue the company.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

K-pax said:


> Nah. They wouod not want the liability. If you died of covid after a customer spit on you, you could sue the company.


Did you see how the bus drivers get protect with tow division to make sure they not getting infected on the job and Uber harassing us with those selfie like the picture it save us for not getting infected ...


----------



## Germanprincess (May 21, 2020)

mbd said:


> If the story is true, then you need to assume the worst in every transaction.
> If you are a minority be extra careful and if you are not a minority be extra careful. People are hooked on the Social Media and the news&#128077;
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Haanjo (Nov 10, 2016)

Definitely report them for racism. Explain the story the way you did here. In some places, when people spit on you, its considered assault.


----------



## Yahyaali28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Guys it's not white or black people . There is just bad people out there in every race and religion . I am sorry to hear that it's disgusting what she did. I am black and I would've liked to see someone like her shot in the foot. Shit like that pisses me off when you do nothing and people harm you completely disgusting.


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

Yahya Ali, you are right. Unfortunately, our so-called "media" focuses ONLY on white-on-black aggression, and ignores black-on-white aggression. This gives the ignorant masses a distorted impression of reality. It also leads a lot of weak-minded people to commit "revenge-racism" against white people - as in this case, and this is far from the only case. This is why we are forced to view these incidents racially.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


damn, u got *****ed
but don't be suprised that the didn't tip
people don't tip for a myriad of reasons, just cuz you're white


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Bart McCoy said:


> damn, u got @@@@@ed
> but don't be suprised that the didn't tip
> people don't tip for a myriad of reasons, just cuz you're white


When you are not seeing tip at all it means Uber stealing the tips .I had customer who showed he tip me then nothing had been show in my app


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of those made up racist stories. Two Black Men stole my children only for The Detective Investigation to discover that she put the children in the car, rolled it into the canal, and drowned the poor little White things in the ocean. Why Black? To make it sound credible. Nothing new for a fabricated story. According to your own words you're White, you went to a mixed school many years ago and you have been to Black neighborhoods before because you didn't really see color. So the question is how did you observe all these things related to color if you really don't see color?


----------



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


I hope you reported her.


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> You didn't approach the delivery the correct way. Whites are now required to bow and kneel when addressing a person of color. We MUST atone for our white privilege that we have been blessed with since birth.
> View attachment 471127
> View attachment 471127


You were not born with a privilege. It was pre usurped for you. Others are just asking not to use your privileges to engage in Human Rights Violation when you're wearing a uniform. In addition, others are just asking not to put your knee on their neck to murder them. Can you try refraining from twisting the demands of the peope in the images above and just be sincere with your conscience?



crashman said:


> You should go to the media; I'm sure this will be frontpage news: "White delivery man spat upon by black customers!"
> 
> Just kidding. There will never be such a headline. Take this as a learning experience: White people MUST learn to stand up for themselves, and protect their rights as white people - because otherwise, it's all downhill from here. I'm not saying you should disrespect others. Not at all, treat everybody with kindness and respect.


It just like you'll never see the media cover a story about women violence against a man. Take this as a learning experience.


----------



## Sbuchho345 (Dec 1, 2017)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a


----------



## NowWeAllBroke (Jun 22, 2016)

The OP story, upon initial scan, seems totally bogus. Yet, 14 pages of replies.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Ahh... I was waiting for you to say I went to my trunk and grabbed a flame thrower or equivalent. Kinda like that scene from War Dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a couple of passengers assault me after I dropped them off. I made sure to deliver some lit fireworks to their porch every few days for the next few weeks of course between 2:00 and 5:00 a.m. usually.


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


In Mexico there no problem with this. Pople know beter here.


----------



## JWS121799 (Jun 22, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. No body should do that to anyone. You are not alone things are getting worse by the day and I dont see any positive changes in site. If it makes you feel better when I drove a female, almost was going to use lady home from the grocery store. I knew to watch out with a rating pf 4.6. She was already arguing with another customer in front of the grocery store when I pulled up though quickly stopped when seeing me and turned into someone very polite??? Luckily this ride was only a few blocks long. She was nice until the last block in a bad spot of town. Basically she just got out of the car, and a few racial slews later off she walked with grocery bag in hand leaving my door wide open Yup wide open. Lessons we learn. I would just use your best judgement.Personally, I would never ask because I have heard I will tip you on the app to many times and those are the ones hat dont and the ones that dont say anything leave a nice tip. So live and learn.


----------



## Suge_Midnight (Jun 13, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Fake story


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Call the cops have her arrested, you have DNA proof report her to the service, she has commuted assault and a Hate crime you did nothing to that racist glitch and she needs to pay, it also needs to go viral and the news needs to report on it.

Or don't do anything and hope you get a delivery to that address again and just pull up and eat their food and leav.


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


Wow...I am so sorry that happened to you. I got angry just reading it. I would have probably called the police on her. That constitutes as an assault. I am black, but right is right and wrong is wrong. She was dead wrong for that.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

THE BOY! said:


> I would have called 911 and swatted them.
> 
> Doors kicked down and knees on their necks in 10 minutes.


Absolitely..this is totally uncalled for and the driver should have responded in kind


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It really pains me sharing this story. I not only have been delivering over 20 years but I am also a consultant and develop delivery systems. So I have a lot of experience with deliveries.
> 
> I get this delivery in the suburbs going into "the city". The same city they have been having these protests and looting. I am white and went into a predominantly black neighborhood. I went to a mixed high school many years ago and going into black neighborhoods don't bother me and I honestly don't see color. Its just not something I think about when meeting someone or judge.
> 
> ...


----------

